# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Shqiptarët në perandorinë osmane

## Xhemis

SHQIPTARËT NË PERANDORINË OSMANE


Hajro Limaj
Në dhjetorin e vitit 1994, kur u akreditova atashe Ushtarak ne Republikën e Turqisë dhe fillova takimet zyrtare me ministrin e Mbrojtjes, Shefin e Shtatmadhorisë e shume personalitete te tjera shtetërore dhe politike te vendit gjeta një mikpritje dhe përzemërsi qe nuk e kisha hasur ne shume vende te tjera te Evropës qe kisha qene me pare. Ketë përzemërsi e ndieja edhe me qytetaret e thjeshte te Turqisë ne Ankara, Stamboll, Bursa, Izmir, e kudo qe unë ndodhesha me detyre. Sapo mësonin qe isha atashe ushtarak i Arnavutlluk-ut (Shqipërisë), ata shprehnin një respekt dhe një mirësjellje te veçantë. E gjithë kjo lidhej me autoritetin, dinjitetin, trimëritë, besnikëritë dhe humanizmin qe kishin treguar shqiptaret nga periudha Osmane e deri ne ditët e sotme. Kur trajtonim marrëdhëniet e dy vendeve tona te gjithë autoritetet i referoheshin menjëherë historisë se largët, te mesme dhe te sotme te shqiptareve, vlerave te tyre ne periudhën Osmane dhe ne periudhën e shtetit moderne te Turqisë. Shqiptaret kane drejtuar perandorinë Osmane dhe shtetin turk. Edhe tani, ne vendet kryesore te Turqisë jane shqiptaret, nipërit dhe mbesat e tyre, shpreheshin ata me kënaqësi. Dhe ky realitet mua me shoqëroi ne çdo ministri, ne çdo prefekture, bashki e komande ushtarake. Por, ne këtë shkrim do te ndalem me shume per rolin e shqiptareve ne Perandorinë Osmane.

Perandoria Osmane jetoi 560 vjet, deri ne vitet 1922 ne tre kontinente: Azi, Evropë dhe Afrike. Te gjithë historianet e huaj dhe turq, te cilët kane studiuar historinë e Perandorise Osmane, pohojnë se: Kryeministrat (kryeveziret ose sadrazamet), ministrat (veziret) dhe pashallarët (gjeneralët) e komandantet ushtarake me te vlefshëm kane qene me origjine shqiptare. Dhe këtë përfundim e vërteton numri shume i madh i kryevezireve shqiptare ose me rrënjë shqiptare qe administruan perandorinë Osmane deri ne vitet 1922. Kështu, Koxha Sinan Pasha ne periudhën 1580-1596 ka qene pese here Kryeministër: 1580-1582, 1586-1591, 1593-1595, 4 muaj me 1595 dhe 4 muaj ne vitin 1596. Nen drejtimin e tij u pushtua Jemeni.

Ahmet Pashë Dukagjini ka qene Kryeministër per 2 muaj e 17 dite ne vitin 1517. Rridhte nga një familje shqiptare e Leke Dukagjinit.

Ajaz Ahmet Pasha lindur ne Vlore, me origjine jeniçeri dhe ka qene Kryeministër ne vitet 1536-1539.

Lutfi Pasha nga Vlora, martuar me motrën e Sulltan Kanun Sylejmanit kreu detyrën e Kryeministrit per 1 vit e 9 muaj ne vitet 1539-1541.

Kara Ahmet Pasha, Kryeministër 1 vit, 11 muaj e 23 dite ne vitet 1553-1555.

Semiz Ahmet Pasha, dy here Kryeministër ne vitet 1579-1580.

Ferhat Pasha, dy here Kryeministër; ne vitet 1591-1592 dhe 4 muaj e 19 dite ne vitin 1595.

Merre Husein Pasha ishte Kryeministër per 2 vjet 2 muaj dhe 13 dite ne vitet 1601-1603. Ai ka shërbyer edhe si prefekt, vali ne Egjipt.

Tabani Jasse Mehmet Pasha ishte Kryeministër ne vitet 1632-1637.

Kujuxhu Murat Pasha ka qenë 4 vjet, 7 muaj e 25 dite Kryeministër ne periudhën 1606-1611. 
Pastaj vazhduan Nusuh Pasha ne vitet 1611-1614,
 Ohrili Hysein Pasha ne vitin 1621, 
Xixhan-Kapuxhubashi Sulltanazde Mehmet Pasha ne vitin 1602-1646,
 Kara Mustafa Pasha dy here ne vitet 1649-1650 dhe ne vitin 1655,
 Torhonxhu Mustafa Pasha ne vitet 1652-1653, i cili u dënua me varje ne litar, rridhte nga një familje matjane, 
Zurnazen Mustafa Pasha shërbeu si Kryeministër vetëm 4 ore ne vitin 1656,
 Qypryly Mehmet Pasha 5 vjet Kryeministër në periudhën 1578-1661. Ishte me origjine nga Roshniku i Beratit, 
Qypryly Ahmet Mustafa Pasha, djali i madh i Mehmet Pashes ishte 15 vjet Kryeministër. Ne vitin 1659 u gradua vezir dhe marshall, Qypryly Fazell Mustafa Pasha shërbeu 2 vjet e 3 muaj Kryeministër. 
Biri i dyte i Mehmet Pashës dhe vëllai i Ahmet Mustafa Pashes,
 Arabaxhi Ali Pasha ne vitet 1691-1692,
 Amxhazade Husein Pasha, nga familja e Mehmet Pashe Qyprylyse qëndroi 4 vjet e 11 muaj ne periudhën 1797-1802, 
Dalltaban Mustafa Pasha, lindur ne Manastir Kryeministër ne vitet 1702-1703, 
Qypryly Numan Pasha 2 muaj e 2 dite ne vitin ne 1710, 
Haxhi Halil Pasha lindur ne Elbasan një vit ne voton 1716,
 Ivaz-zade Halil Pasha ne vitin 1770, Memish Pasha 1 muaj e 9 dite ne vitin 1808-1809,
 Gjiritli Mustafa Nail Pasha nga Policani Kosturit te Korçës ka qenë tre here Kryeministër ne vitin 1853, 184 dhe 1857, 
Mehmet Ferit Pashe Vlora shërbeu si Kryeministër gjate viteve 1902-1908, besnik i Sulltan Abdylhamitit te Dyte. 
Mehmet Ferit Pashe Vlora ka lindur ne Janine ne vitin 1852, ishte biri i Mustafa Pashe Vlorës Ferit Pashe Vlora nga babi ishte stërnipi i admiralit Sinana Pashes dhe nga nena vinte prej familjes se Ali Pashë Tepelenës,
 Misairli Sait Halim Pasha, nipi i Mehmet Ali Pashe Kavalles shërbeu ne vitet 1913-1917, 
Ahmet Izet Pasha shërbeu si sadrazam-Kryeministër 25 dite ne vitin 1918,
 Damat Ferit Pasha, Kryeministri i fundit i perandorisë Osmane, tradhtoi luftën çlirimtare te Ataturkut. 
Meliki Mansur-Hain Ahmet Pasha, ushtarak i zoti, punoi si Kryeministër ne vitet 1523-1524,
 Gjedik Ahmet Pasha ne vitin 1475 u emërua Kryeministër per 4 vjet, 
Rystem Pasha ne vitin 1554 u emërua Kryeministër per 14 vjet derisa vdiq,
 Ibrahim Pasha shërbeu 13 vjet Kryeministër.

Kryeministrat e familjes Qypryly qe sunduan afro 100 vjet ne shekullin e XVII, perandorinë Osmane e shpëtuan nga një rrëzim total, shtetit i dhanë gjak. Pushteti i Qyprylynjve ka qene me i forte dhe me efikas nga autoriteti i sulltanëve te asaj kohe. Pashallarët, gjeneralët e besës fisnike shqiptare shpëtuan edhe kryet e sulltanëve.

Eshte interesant te përmendet se shqiptaret qe kishin marre një kulture humanitare islame ne shtetin Osman, nuk ishin egoiste. 

Sami Frashëri per këtë shkruan: Shqiptaret kane shërbyer me shume per boten e jo per veten e tyre. 

Perandori i Francës Napoleon Bonoparti ne vitin 1798 u nis te pushtonte edhe Egjiptin. Osmanllinjtë dërguan një ushtri te përberë prej ushtareve te zgjedhur shqiptare. Këtë ushtri e komandonin shqiptarët Tahir Pasha dhe Mehmet Aliu. Pasi theu Bonopartin, kapiteni Mehmet Ali u vendos ne Egjipt. Ne vitin 1801 u gradua pasha, gjeneral dhe ne 1805 mori ne dore pushtetin lokal te Egjiptit. Mehmet Alia Pasha u shtri deri ne Sudan. Me pas nënshtroi edhe feudalet e Arabisë qe përbenin një problem per Perandorinë Osmane. Me dinastinë e Mehmet Ali Pashës, krahas arabishtes dhe turqishtes, flitej shqipja. Ne Aleksandri atij i eshte ngritur statuja prej bronzi. Dinastia e kësaj familjeje ne Egjipt vazhdoi deri ne vitet 1956. Per rolin dhe vlerat e shqiptareve shefi Shtatmadhorisë Turke, marshalli Fevzi Cakmak shkruante: Me qindra burra shteti shqiptare jane dalluar ne historinë Osmane. Shume nga ata kishin zënë edhe pozita te larta, te rëndësishme si kryeministra (sadrazame). Turqit dhe shqiptaret, ne betejat qe kane fituar bashkërisht kane pajtuar interesat e tyre te përbashkëta, jane bere vëllezër te vërtetë.

 Ndërsa studiuesi gjerman prof. dr. Herman Gros ne librin Ekonomia Ballkanike shkruan se Shqiptaret gjate pese shekujve qe kane bashkëjetuar me turqit osmanlinjë, ne saje te aftësisë se adaptimit dhe te talenteve te tyre si nëpunës, kishin zënë shkallet me te larta ne Qeverinë e Stambollit dhe kishin role te rëndësishme per perandorinë. Mirëpo nga ana tjetër, fiset shqiptare jetonin te lira e te pa varura ne male te Shqipërisë. 

Shume shqiptare duke mos e njohur gjuhen turke pyesin me dyshim se, perse turqit shqiptaret i quajnë arnavut dhe Shqipërinë Arnavutlluk. Fjala arnaut vjen nga arabishtja, arna-vut, qe do te thotë trim, i cili nuk di te kthehet mbrapa. Osmanllinjtë ne lufte me persët, batalionet (taborët) e skalionit te pare te i zgjidhnin jeniçer trima, qe edhe pse shikonin rrezikun e vdekjes, mësynin vetëm përpara. Ata kryesisht zgjidheshin shqiptare dhe per këtë arsye shqiptareve u vendosen emërtimin arnavut dhe Shqipërisë Arnavutluk. Trimërinë e shqiptareve e shpreh edhe historiani Mehmet Tefik, i cili shkruan: Bashkësinë Otomane e kane siguruar dy krahë: turqit ne Lindje (Anadoll) dhe shqiptaret ne Perëndim (Ballkan)...

Por shqiptaret, ne perandorinë Osmane krahas personaliteteve qeveritare dhe ushtarake, kane bere emër edhe ne administrate, drejtësi, arsim, kulture, arkitekture, arte etj. Ne radhët e para te këtyre personaliteteve jane shume figura te rëndësishme te Rilindjes tone Kombëtare, veprimtaria e te cilëve, sidomos e Hasan Tahsinit, rektori i pare i universitetit te Stambollit, Sami Frashërit etj, ishin me rrezatim te theksuar per kulturën e tere Perandorisë Osmane, përfshire edhe Shqipërinë e asaj kohe.
 Sami Frashëri hartoi fjalorët dhe enciklopeditë monumentale si: Fjalori Frëngjisht-Turqisht, Fjalori Turqisht, Enciklopedi Historike-Gjeografike ne 6 vëllime etj, duke i shërbyer arsimit, edukimit dhe kulturës turke-osmane shume me tepër se sa një intelektual turk.
 Abdyl Frashëri, 10 vjet deputet ne Parlamentin e pare perandorak, 1877-1878, 
Abedin Dino një nga valinjtë e shquar,
 Ismail Qemali sekretar i përgjithshëm i Ministrisë se Jashtme, vali ne Siri, deputet ne Parlamentin osman ne vitet 1908-1912, 
Vaso Pash Shkodrani, vali i përgjithshmen i Libanit. Himni Kombëtar i Turqisë se sotme autor ka shqiptarin Mehmet Akif. Shume personalitete te Turqisë moderne te formuar nga Mustafa Qemal Ataturku me 23 prill 1920 jane me origjine shqiptare. Marrëdhëniet e reja miqësore turke-shqiptare, ne mënyrë te veçante, hodhën themele te forta me 1920, kur lindi Turqia e re dhe qeveria e Tiranes e dale nga Kongresi i Lushnjës ne 28-31 janar 1920 akordoi marrëdhënie miqësore, ushtarake e kulturore me qeverinë e Ankarasë. Per këtë riafrim te Turqisë deputetet greke te Evropës shtruan pyetjen: Çkërkon Mustafa Qemal Ataturku ne Shqipëri? Apo mos ka qellim te krijoje një Turqi te vogël ne perëndim te Ballkanit?

Ndërsa Presidenti dhe Mareshali Turqisë Ataturk më 1 mars 1921 ne Asamblenë Kombëtare te Turqisë sqaroi se Me popullin shqiptar kemi bashkëjetuar si vëllezër disa shekuj. Prandaj këtë shtet e komb vëlla do ta ndihmojmë sa te mundim dhe sa te ketë nevoje. Dhe kjo filozofi bashkëpunimi u rigjallërua me kalimin e Shqipërisë ne sistemin Demokratik te viteve 1991, e cila mund te trajtohet ne një shkrim tjetër.

* Ish-atashe ushtarak në Republikën e Turqisë

Marrë nga faqja: http://www.gazetametropol.com/tekst.php?idt=57433

----------


## Xhemis

39 kryeministrat shqiptarë të perandorisë osmane?




Trojet shqiptare, pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut, ranë tërësisht nën pushtimin osman, me përjashtim të disa zonave autonome në bregdet dhe malësi dhe viti 1506 njihet si viti i këtij pushtimi tërësor.

Ashtu si në Romë edhe në Bizant, regjimi ushtarak u jepte mundësi ushtarakëve më të zotë të qeverisnin perandorinë. Shqiptarët, ashtu si në perandoritë e tjera, janë dalluar për forcën e krahut dhe të mendjes, edhe në perandorinë osmane.

Ata e qeverisën me shekuj, duke i dhënë asaj një pushtet të fortë dhe lavdi. Pa frikë mund të themi se perandorinë osmane e krijuan shqiptarët sepse ata pushtuan të gjitha territoret që hynë nën perandori, dhe i qeverisën ato gjatë gjithë ekzistencës së saj. Ka një numër të madh kryeministrash dhe strategësh të perandorisë. Si kryeministrat e parë me origjinë shqiptare flitet se kanë qenë Bajazit Pasha dhe Isak Pasha, por të dhënat më të sakta janë për Gjedik Ahmet Pashën.

1 – Gjedik Ahmet Pasha

Kryeministër i perandorisë me origjinë shqiptare. Ai ka qenë kryeministër në vitet 1475-1479. Gjatë kohës së qeverisjes së tij me anë të flotës ushtarake, arriti të pushtojë pjesën më të madhe të Krimes, e cila bllokoi rrugën tregtare të Evropës për në lindje. Arriti që të fitojë luftën kundër Venedikut, duke i imponuar një marrëveshje paqeje të favorshme, sipas së cilës Venediku do u kalonte osmanëve të gjitha ishujt e Egjeut, përveç Kretës dhe Korfuzit dhe do i paguante tribute vjetore perandorisë. Në 1478 ushtritë osmane ndërmorën ekspedita plaçkitëse në territoret austriake. Ai nuk pranoi të merrte pjesë në pushtimin e Shkodrës, dhe për këtë u shkarkua nga posti i kryeministrit. Kryeministrat kishin meritën për sukseset ushtarake, sepse ata ishin komandantë të operacioneve ushtarake dhe përgjigjeshin me kokë para sulltanit në rast dështimesh.

2 – Daut Pasha

Sipas Sami Frashërit, është me origjinë shqiptare, i marrë rob nga sulltani kur ishte fëmijë. Në saje të aftësive dhe talentit të tij të lindur, në kohën e sulltanit Mehmed II u bë bejlerbe i Rumelisë dhe Anadollit. Në vitin 1483, në kohën e Sulltan Bajazitit, duke qenë bejlerbe i Anadollit, kaloi në postin e kryeministrit dhe arriti të drejtojë me sukses punët e rëndësishme të shtetit osman. Në vitin 1496, u largua nga detyra, dhe pas dy vitesh vdiq.

3 – Haim Ahmet Pasha

Kryeministër me origjinë shqiptare nga vitet 1496-1514. Gjatë qeverisjes së tij nënshtroi Hercegovinën dhe ndërmori disa ekspedita plaçkitëse në Hungari, Austri, Poloni. Edhe pse ishte vendosur paqja me Venedikun, ai ende mbante disa pika strategjike të cilat lakmoheshin nga osmanët, prandaj vazhduan luftimet, kryesisht në det.

Flota osmane korri një fitore historike në betejën e Leopantos në Korinth, kundër flotës së Venedikut me të cilin ishte bashkuar Hungaria, Franca dhe Spanja, të bekuara nga Papati. Fitorja mbi Venedikun nuk solli ndonjë plaçkë lufte të madhe, por vetëm u futi frikën evropianëve që të mos merreshin me osmanët, dhe nga ana tjetër, nxori superioritetin e flotës osmane kundër flotës perëndimore. Në këtë kohë, e gjithë Azia e vogël u përfshi në shtetin osman. Gjatë qeverisjes së tij filloi një luftë e gjatë me shahun e Iranit, sepse ai kishte pushtuar Irakun, Armeninë, Kurdistanin dhe kërkonte edhe Azinë e Vogël shtëpinë e osmanëve. Kjo luftë mori karakter fetar, sepse iranianët ishin shiit dhe turqit synit. Përfundimisht, Irani u mund në vitin 1514 aq sa Osmanët hynë në territoret e vetë shtetit të Iranit dhe morën një pjesë të madhe të arkës së shtetit. Ai arriti që gjatë qeverisjes së tij të mundte Venedikun fuqinë mesjetare detare, dhe pas kësaj edhe vetë Iranin, i cili kishte më tepër zotërime se sa osmanët. Përfundimisht, Azia e vogël, gjatë qeverisjes, së tij u bë e osmanëve, që do të ishte dhe qendra e kombit turk. Pra, shqiptarët pushtuan edhe territoret historike ku shtrihet sot kombi turk.

4 – Ahmet Pash Dukagjini

Ka qenë kryeministër për një periudhë të shkurtër kohe nga vitet 1514, deri në vitin 1515 dhe rrjedh nga familja e madhe e Dukagjinëve. Gjatë qeverisjes së Sulltan Selimit, ai ka qenë ushtarak i lartë me titullin gjeneral, dhe më pas ka qenë bejlerbe i Rumelisë, pra, qeveritar i Ballkanit, dhe më vonë u bë kryeministër. Dukagjini, gjatë kohës së qeverisjes së tij si qeveritar i Egjiptit, synoi pavarësinë e këtij vendi nga pushteti i Sulltanit. Ai u rebelua kundër sulltanit, por u mund nga forcat ushtarake, dhe koka e tij e prerë iu dërgua sulltanit në Stamboll.

5 – Ibrahim Pasha

Ishte me origjinë nga Butrinti, por ka studiues që thonë nga Parga e Çamërisë, gjithsesi, ishte shqiptar. Gjatë një ekspedite ushtarake në trojet shqiptare sulltani e mori, dhe e rriti në pallatin e tij së bashku me të birin, Sulejmanin, i cili në 1520, bëhet sulltan, dhe shokun e tij të fëmijërisë e bën kryeministër. Pra, ai u rrit me sulltan Sulejmanin e ndritur që ishte një nga sulltanët më të mëdhenj të perandorisë, ndoshta më i madhi. Ai u edukua dhe mori arsimin e mjaftueshëm për të qenë një ushtarak dhe politikan i zoti. Ka qenë kryeministër nga vitet 1523-1536. Ai u martua me motrën e sulltanit, i cili i bëri një dasëm madhështore. Si u bë kryeministër, drejtoi fushatat për pushtimin e Beogradit dhe Rodosit.

Kështu, në vitin 1526 ai u vu në krye të një ushtrie prej 100.000 vetash, dhe u nis kundër Hungarisë. Në gusht të po atij viti u zhvillua beteja e Mohaçit ku Hungarezët u mundën dhe, pas kësaj, ushtria osmane mori Budën kryeqytetin e vendit. Kjo betjë, në të cilën mori pjesë dhe sulltan Sulejmani, ishte një betejë historike, sepse osmanët pas kësaj erdhën në kufijtë e Evropës qendrore dhe e kërcënonin seriozisht atë. Beteja e Mohaçit ishte një nga betejat më të mëdha që kanë zhvilluar osmanët, por me komandant shqiptar. Po të kihet parasysh që Hungaria bëri një luftë 100-vjeçare, që nga 1444 kur kërkoi ndihmën e Skënderbeut, rëndësia e kësaj fitoreje është historike.

Në vitin 1529 ushtria osmane prej 250.000 ushtarësh, të komanduar nga Ibrahimi, në të cilën merrte pjesë dhe vet sulltani, rrethoi Vjenën. Vjena u bombardua ashpër por nuk u dorëzua. Në dështimin e ushtrisë osmane, në marrjen e Vjenës, ndikoi negativisht i ftohti me të cilin nuk ishte mësuar ushtria osmane, pasi ajo vinte nga një zonë e ngrohtë. Në vitin 1532 ishte kryekomandant i një lufte tjetër me Austrinë por më tepër për territoret hungareze. Në këtë luftë ai i shkaktoi disfatë Austrisë dhe arriti që përfundimisht të kthente Hungarinë në një provincë të perandorisë osmane. Në vitin 1534 arriti të pushtonte Azerbajaxhanin dhe zgjeroi më tej territoret e shtetit osman në lindje. Ibrahimi ka nënshkruar dhe Kapitulacionet me Francën, që shumë studiues i quajnë në disfavor të Turqisë përsa i përket ekonomisë, sepse tregtarët francezë ishin të privilegjuar në perandori, por nga ana tjetër kapitulacionet ishin një marrëveshje me Francën kundër armikut të përbashkët, Austrisë, të cilën donin ta sulmonin njëkohësisht. Kështu, e parë në kuadër të politikës së jashtme nuk ishte aspak një marrëveshje e keqe, sepse bënte aleate një shtet perëndimor. Ai arriti të shtypte me armë të gjitha kryengritjet brenda vendit.

Në vitin 1536 vritet në pallatin e Sulltanit aty ku u rrit, por nuk dihet se kush e vrau dhe për çfarë, megjithëse shumë historianë thonë se u vra për xhelozi, ngaqë kishte arritur të kishte sukses. Nuk besoj të ketë pasur dorë sulltani në vrasjen e tij ashtu siç ndodhte rëndom tek osmanët, sepse ata ishin rritur bashkë që fëmijë, dhe një sulltan i madh si Sulejmani nuk mund të kishte shpirt kaq të vogël. Në histori mbetet një nga vezirët më të mëdhenj të njërit prej sulltanëve më të mëdhenj të perandorisë osmane. Ai ka meritën se arriti të pushtojë Hungarinë, e cila kishte 100 vjet që sfidonte osmanët, sulmoi Austrinë edhe pse s’e pushtoi me atë veprim tmerroi Evropën, pushtoi Azerbajxhanin, nënshkroi marrëveshje aleance me Francën etj.

6 – Ajaz Mehmet Pasha

Qe kryeministër në vitet 1536-1539 pas vdekjes së Ibrahimit. Ishte nga Vlora dhe kishte lindur në Vuno. Hyri në pallatin e Sulltanit me sistemin e devishermesë, që ishte marrja e fëmijëve të krishterë në moshë të vogël, dhe edukimi për shërbimin në ushtri ku më të mirët mbaheshin për shërbimin në pallatin e sulltanit. Në fillimet e karrierës së tij ka qenë bejlerbej, pra qeveritar i Anadollit dhe i Damaskut. Shtypi kryengritjen e shqiptarit Ahmet Pasha, një funksionar i lartë i shtetit i rebeluar ndaj qeverisë qendrore. Mori pjesë në betejën e Mohaçit dhe të Rodosit krahas shqiptarit tjetër që ishte në atë kohë kryeministër Ibrahm Pashës. Në vitin 1536 u bë kryeministër, detyrë që e mbajti derisa vdiq në 1539. Gjatë qeverisjes së tij ai drejtoi fushatën ushtarake kundër Rumanisë dhe arriti të pushtojë Rumaninë e Mildavinë. Midis lumenjve Dniepër dhe Dniestër u krijua një sanxhak i ri me tokat e pushtuara.

Në vitin 1538 flota osmane mundi në Prevezë flotën e tre fuqive të perëndimit, atë të Karlit të V Habsburg, të Venedikut dhe Papatit. Pas kësaj humbjeje Venediku u detyrua të lëshonte disa qytete në Dalmaci dhe të paguante një tribut vjetor të rëndë në favor të osmanëve. Ai mori pjesë në shtypjen e kryengritjes në vendlindjen e tij, Himarë, pasi ishte kryeministër e ndoshta nuk mund të bënte dot ndryshe se i priste kokën sulltani. Kryeministri Ajaz Ahmet Pasha ka meritën se pushtoi Rumaninë dhe Moldavinë si edhe mundi flotën detare evropiane.

7 – Lutfi Pasha

Qeverisi si kryeministër në vitet 1539-1541. Ishte me origjinë nga Vlora, nga ku osmanët e morën që të vogël. Ai u rrit në pallatin e sulltanit, ku mori të gjithë edukimin e nevojshëm politiko-ushtarak. Historianët e kohës kanë thënë se është “Shqiptar kokëfortë e inatçi Ai mori pjesë në rrethimin e Vjenës në vitin 1529 së bashku me ushtarakë të lartë shqiptarë, dhe kryeministrin po shqiptar. Ka qenë bejlerbe i Rumelisë, pra i Ballkanit. Ai ka marrë pjesë në betejën e Otrantos kundër italianëve, të cilët edhe u mundën. Pas vdekjes së kryeministrit, shqiptari Ajaz Mehmet Pasha, ai u bë kryeministër. Gjatë qeverisjes së tij, bëri paqe me Venedikun, që ishte tepër e favorshme për osmanët sepse ajo sillte territore, para dhe qetësi. Ai hyri në bisedime për paqe me Austrinë. Në luftë me arabët mori disa territore të Jemenit, dhe arriti të dalë në detin e Kuq. Në vitin 1541 u tërhoq nga detyra me dëshirën e vet, por arsyet nuk dihen. Marrëdhëniet e tij me sulltanin qenë të mira, sepse ai ishte dhëndër te sulltani, pasi ishte martuar me motrën e tij.

8 – Rustem Pasha

Kryeministër i perandorisë me origjinë shqiptare, që qeverisi në vitet 1544-1552 dhe për herë të dytë, në vitet 1555-1560 pas vdekjes së Kara Ahmet Pashës, pra ai qeverisi perandorinë për 13 vjet. Ai arriti të fusë në perandori disa vise të Jemenit. Në qeverisjen e tij u pushtua Tripoli në Libi, pasi theu flotën spanjolle, që mbante një pjesë të madhe të Afrikës Veriore. Ai organizoi e drejtoi një luftë të dytë kundër shahut të Iranit në vitin 1548 e cila do të përfundonte me disfatë për Iranin dhe marrëveshjen e paqes do e nënshkruante një shqiptar tjetër, Kara Ahmet Pasha.

9 – Kara Ahmet Pasha

Atë e morën të vogël nga trojet shqiptare dhe e rritën në pallatin e sulltanit, ku mori dhe edukimin e nevojshëm për të qenë një qeveritar dhe ushtarak i zoti. Sulltani i dha të motrën për grua, ashtu siç bënin shpesh sulltanët me figura të mëdha e të forta të shtetit. Gjatë karrierës së tij ka qenë bejlerbej i Rumelisë, me këtë emër quheshin zotrimet osmane në Ballkan. Në 1526 mori pjesë në betejën e Mohaçit kundër Hungarisë. Gjatë kohës që ishte kryeministër, në vitet 1553-1555, u ngarkua të merrej vesh me shahun e Iranit dhe nënshkroi me të një marrëveshje paqeje, sipas së cilës Iraku mbeti nën sundimin osman, Gruzia dhe Armenia u ndanë më dysh, ndërsa Azerbajxhani kaloi nën sundimin e shahut të Iranit. Marrëveshja e paqes ishte e favorshme se perandoria doli në gjirin Persik, pra ishte një tjetër shqiptar pas atij që e nxori perandorinë në detin e Kuq, që i dha gjirin Persik shtetit osman. Me flotën osmane u kryen edhe disa pushtime në Afrikën Veriore. Në 1555 i prenë kokën, edhe pse qe dhëndërr i sulltanit, arsyet se përse nuk dihen.Megjithëse qeverisi për një kohë të shkurtër ai arriti që t’i japë perandorisë gjirin Persik dhe një pjesë të Afrikës Veriore.

10 – Semiz Ahmet Pasha

Ishte kryeministër me origjinë shqiptare gjatë viteve 1579-1580 pra, për një kohë të shkurtër, ku nuk janë shënuar shumë ngjarje të rëndësishme. Përpara se të bëhej kryeministër ishte bejlerbe i Rumelisë. Ai mori për grua të bijën e ish-kryeministrit Rustem Pasha.

11 – Koxha Sinan Pasha (1506-1596)

Ka qenë kryeministër i perandorisë 5 herë në vitet 1580-1582; 1584-1585; 1589-1591; në 1593; 1595-1596. Ka lindur në Topjanë të Lumës, pra ishte shqiptar dhe u rrit në pallatin e sulltanit. Gjatë karierës së tij ka shërbyer si qeveritar në Tripoli të Libisë dhe në Damask të Sirisë. Ai ka meritën që nënshtroi përfundimisht Jemenin të cilin pjesërisht e kishin nënshkruar dy shqiptarë të tjerë. Me pushtimin e Jemenit perandoria doli në detin Arabik.Në vitin 1580 drejto vetë fushatën ushtarake kundër Persisë dhe Hungarisë, edhe pse ishte në moshë të thyer. Ai mori pjesë edhe në një luftë tjetër kundër Austrisë, e cila përfundoi me marrëveshje paqeje, por pas vdekjes së tij. Vendlindjes së tij, Lumës, i lehtësoi taksat dhe detyrimet, gjithashtu ngriti në Kaçanik një kështjellë dhe një xhami.

12 – Ferad Pasha

Edhe ai si kryeministrat e tjerë shqiptarë u rrit në pallatin e sulltanit ku mori edukimin e nevojshëm. Gjatë karrierës së tij qeverisi Rumelinë, si bejlerbe. Qe kryeministër gjatë viteve 1591-1592 dhe në vitin 1595. Ka marrë pjesë në luftë kundër Austrisë e cila në këtë kohë zgjati disa vjet. Ai drejtoi luftën kundër Vllahisë, pas së cilës u pushua nga puna dhe u vra nga rivalët e tij po shqiptarë.

13 – Merre Husein Pasha

Ishte me origjinë shqiptare. Ka nisur karrierën si kuzhinier, dhe më vonë shërbeu si vali në Misir. Shërbeu si kryeministër në vitet 1601-1602, pra për një kohë të shkurtër. Ai quhej Merre, sepse për kundërshtarët e tij përdorte fjalën shqip merre, zhduke, kështu që i mbeti ky emër.

14 – Jemishxhi Hasan Pasha. Sipas Sami Frashërit është me origjinë shqiptare. (Sami Frashëri… f.komp.45).Ka ngjitur shkallët e karrierës ushtarake dhe qeveritare në sajë të aftësive të tij. Në vitin 1602-1603, ishte kryeministër i perandorisë.

15 – Kujxhu Murat Pasha. Ka qenë me origjinë shqiptare. Ishte kryeministër gjatë viteve 1606-1611, pra për rreth 5 vjet. Gjatë qeverisjes së tij u nënshkrua amrrëveshja e paqes me Austrinë, me të cilën perandoria kishte disa vite që kishte rifilluar luftën. Në 1606 me Austrinë u nënshkrua një traktat paqeje 10 vjeçare, sipas së cilës, të dyja palët nuk patën përfitime territoriale. Austria i dha perandorisë një tribut vjetor prej 200 000 dukatësh ari dhe nga ana tjetër, osmanët njohën sundimtarin e Vjenës si perandor. Këto kushte nuk ishin të favorshme për osmanët, por shteti u detyrua, pasi në vend kishte plasur një kryengritje e madhe dhe nuk kishte se si të luftohej jashtë kur kishte probleme e anarki brenda vendit. Ai arriti që të shtypte kryengritjen e madhe brenda vendit, të quajtur si kryengritja Xhelaliane. Kështu në një betejë në vitin 1608, kur kryeministri ishte 90 vjeç, arriti të shkatërrojë ushtrinë kryengritëse dhe të asgjësojë pjesën më të madhe të sajr.

16 – Nasuh Pasha

Ishte shqiptar dhe qeverisi si kryeministër në vitet 1611-1614 vite gjatë të cilave mbretëroi një gjendje paqeje pa luftra të mëdha. Para se të bëhej kryeministër ka punuar si qeveritar i Halepit dhe i Bagdadit.

17 – Ohril Hysein Pasha

Ai lindi në zonën e Pogradecit, dhe vdiq në vitin 1622. U rrit në pallatin e sulltanit dhe më pas u bë komandant i jeniçerëve, dhe qeveritar i Rumelisë. Mori gradën vezir dhe shërbeu si kryeministër gjatë vitit 1621.

18 – Hasan Pasha.

Ai ishte me origjinë shqiptare. U mor i vogël dhe u edukua në oborrin e sulltanit. Në fillim ka qenë bejlerbej i Rumelisë, pastaj vezir i gradës së ulët deri sa u bë vezir i madh ose kryeministër në vitin 1624.

19 – Taban Mehmet Pasha

Ishte kryeministër me origjinë shqiptare i perandorisë në vitet 1631-1637, pra për 5 vjet. Vite që nuk patën ngjarje të mëdha. Pas detyrës u burgos dhe u ekzekutua, sepse kështu bënin shpesh sulltanët.

20 – Mustafa Pashë Kamekeshi

Lindi në Vlorë, dhe hyri në ushtrinë osmane me anë të sistemit të devishermes. Kushti i parë që të bëje karrierë në perandorinë osmane ishte që të bëheshe mysliman, kështu, duke qenë se shqiptarët nuk janë fanatikë fetarë, por përkundrazi, janë tepër tolerantë për fenë e tjetrit, nuk e patën problem të ndërrojnë fenë. Në fillim hyri në radhët e ushtrisë së jeniçerëve, dhe arriti deri në postin e komandantit të flotës ushtarake osmane. U dallua si kryekomandant në rrethimin e Irakut ku merrte pjesë dhe vetë Sulltan Murati IV, për suksesin e së cilës mori dhe titullin vezir i madh që ishte titulli më i lartë në hierarkinë e qeverisjes, dhe qeverisi vendin në vitet 1637-1644. Ai nuk ishte vetëm ushtarak i zoti, por edhe financier i zoti, sepse arriti të kryejë me sukses një reformë financiare me anë të së cilës nxori buxhetin e shtetit nga kriza. E vrau sulltani sepse ky donte të ndërmerrte një reformë administrative që nuk i pëlqeu, pasi binte ndesh me interesat e tij.

21 – Xhixhan Mehmet Pasha.

Me origjinë shqiptare nga i ati, ndërsa nga e ëma nga familja e sulltanit. Ai u rrit dhe u edukua në oborrin e sulltanit, dhe qeverisi në vitet 1644-1645. Karrierën e nisi si vali i Egjiptit, dhe më vonë i Damaskut. Gjatë kohës së qeverisjes së tij mori Kretën, të cilën e mbante ende Venediku. Marrja e Kretës ishte një fitore për perandorinë, sepse ajo kishte një pozitë gjeografike të mirë, dhe nga ana tjetër dëbohej përfundimisht Venediku nga Egjeu dhe Mesdheu lindor.

22 – Kara Mustafa Pasha

Me origjinë shqiptare, i lindur në Shqipëri. Ai shkoi në Stamboll si jeniçer dhe arriti të bëhej komandant i ushtrisë së jeniçerëve. Ka qenë dy herë kryeministër në vitet 1649-1650 dhe 1655. Gjatë detyrës si ministër i marinës, mundi flotën Venedikase.

23 – Tarhanxhu Mustafa Pasha

Ishte me origjinë nga Mati dhe qeverisi vendin në vitet 1652-1653. Karrierën e nisi si qeveritar i Egjiptit, dhe më vonë i Selanikut. Ishte kryeministër i parë që në kushtet e ndalimit të fushatave dhe plaçkitjeve arriti të bëjë buxhetin e shtetit për të menaxhuar më mirë të ardhurat dhe shpenzimet. Ai ra viktimë e zgjuarsisë së vet, sepse askujt nuk i interesonte buxheti i shtetit, se të gjithë kërkonin të hanin sa të mundeshin, pra fenomeni i korrupsionit është aq i vjetër sa dhe profesioni më i vjetër në botë. Për të thuhej se ishte i pakorruptueshëm, dhe bënte detyrën si duhej, kështu që natyrisht s’do ta kishte të gjatë. Xhelozitë e kundërshtarëve bënë që ai të pushohej nga puna dhe të ekzekutohej.

24 – Qypyrli Mehmet Pasha

Ishte shqiptar nga Berati, lindur në një familje të varfër dhe kishte punuar si kuzhinier i sulltanit. Ai nuk kishte arsim, madje, ishte analfabet, nuk dinte të shkruante dhe të lexonte. Por edhe pse i pashkolluar, kishte cilësi të tjera që e bënë kryeministër të perandorisë në vitin 1656-1661, në moshën 75-vjeçare. Para se të bëhej kryeministër, kishte punuar si qeveritar i Damaskut, Jerusalemit dhe Tripolit. Ai e mori pushtetin duke i vendosur disa kushte sulltanit si; të zgjidhte vetë ndihmësit e bashkëpunëtorët e tij në qeverisje dhe të ishte i lirë në qeverisjen e vendit, gjë që s’e kishte bërë asnjë kryeministër deri në atë kohë. Vendi ishte futur në krizë, dhe ai arriti të balancojë buxhetin e shtetit duke vënë dorë në arkën e vakëfeve dhe të sulltanit. Forcoi disiplinën në ushtri e cila kishte filluar të çartej dhe të humbiste betejat, rriti efikasitetin e flotës ushtarake. Gjatë qeverisjes së tij mundi Venedikun, dhe drejtoi fushatën ushtarake në Poloni. Vendosi qetësinë në vend duke vrarë me mijëra vetë që nuk i bindeshin dhe midis tyre partirarkun ortodoks të Stambollit.

25 – Fazlli Ahmet Pasha Qypyrliu

Pas vdekjes së Mehmetit vendin e tij e zuri i biri Fazlliu, që qeverisi për një kohë prej 15 vjetësh nga 1661-1676. U edukua në Stamboll dhe ishte më pak i ashpër se sa i ati. Karrierën e filloi si vali i Damaskut dhe pastaj si kryeministër në një moshë të re 26-vjeçare. Në politikën e jashtme u mor me Austrinë, të cilën gjeneralët shqiptarë nuk e kishin thyer dot. Ai pushtoi kështjellat rreth Vjenës, dhe po përgatitej të pushtonte dhe vetë kryeqytetin Austriak, gjë që tmerroi Evropën. Me gjithë përpjekjet e mëdha nuk arriti të pushtojë Vjenën. Gjatë qeverisjes së tij pushtoi tërësisht Kretën, pasi shqiptari që e pushtoi për herë të parë kishte lënë disa kështjella pa pushtuar dhe në vitin 1666 ripushtoi Jemenin i cili ishte pushtuar më parë nga 2 kryeministra shqiptarë, por që nga 1635 ishte shkëputur nga perandoria.Vdiq në moshën 46-vjeçare, në vitin 1676 nga një sëmundje e pashërueshme.

26 – Fazlli Mustafa Pashë Qypyrliu

Ishte djalë i dytë i Mehmet Qypyrliut dhe ngjiti shkallët e karrierës shumë shpejt me ndihmën e të afërmve, por dhe me meritat e veta.

Në vitin 1690-1691 u emërua kryeministër në një kohë kur Austria, gjatë mungesës së shqiptarëve, në qeverisje, nga 1676 deri në 1690, pra për 14 vjet kishte mundur ushtrinë osmane në vitin 1683 dhe kishte marrë territore të mëdha në Ballkan. Në krye të një ushtrie mundi austriakët dhe rimori territoret në Danub, Nishin dhe Beogradin. Ai trajtoi shumë mirë të krishterët dhe popullsinë jomyslimane të perandorisë, ashtu siç kanë bërë historikisht shqiptarët.r

27 – Ali Pashë Arabxhiu

Lindi në Ohër. Hyri në ushtri si jeniçer dhe përfundoi si komandant i jeniçerëve. Më vonë u bë komandant i rojeve në oborrin e sulltanit. Në vitin 1691 bëhet kryeministër deri në 1692. Sulltani nuk miratoi disa veprimtari politike të tij në drejtimin e shtetit, dhe për këtë arsye e ekzekutoi.

28 – Hysen Qypyrliu

Me origjinë nga familja e madhe e Qypyrlinjëve, kushëri i parë me bijtë e Mehmet Qypyrliut. Në fillim qe ministër i marinës, dhe pas mbrojtjes së Beogradit kundër austriakëve, u bë kryeministër në vitet 1697-1702.

29 – Dalltaban Mustafa Pasha

Ishte shqiptar i lindur në Manastir, i cili ngjiti shkallët e karrierës në sajë të aftësive të tij politiko-ushtarake. Nga jeniçer në komandant të jeniçerëve. Ai qeverisi në disa vilajete si në Bagdad, Bosnjë dhe Anadoll. Qeverisi vendin si kryeministër në vitet 1702-1703.

30 – Numan Pashë Qypyrliu

Me origjinë nga familja e qypyrlinjëve, ishte nipi i Mehmet Qypyrliut, dhe qeverisi shtetin në vitin 1710. Para se të bëhej kryeministër në vitin 1708 u martua me të bijën e sulltanit.

31 – Haxhi Halil Pashë Shqiptari

Ishte nga Shqipëria i lindur në Elbasan. Ai ngjiti shkallët e karrierës me mundim dhe punën e vet, duke kryer disa detyra si komandant ushtarak e qeveritar, deri sa në vitin 1716 u bë kryeministër.

32 – Ivaz Zade Halil Pasha u bë kryeministër në vitin 1770.

33 – Almedar Bajraktar Mustafa Pasha

Ishte shqiptar dhe mori detyrën e kryeministrit pasi hipi në fron sulltan Mahmut Hani II. Ka qenë një ushtarak dhe tregtar i zoti. Ka marrë pjesë në ekspeditën ushtarake kundër Rusisë. Ai ndihmoi Selimin III që të reformonte ushtrinë e pabindur të jeniçerëve dhe u bë kryeministër nga sulltan Mahmuti II.

34 – Memish Pasho i zgjuar ishte kryeministër në vitet 1808-1809.

35 – Gjirtili Mustafa Nail Pasha

Ishte me origjinë nga Kosturi, që sot grekët e quajnë Kastoria, dhe u bë kryeministër 3 herë me ndërprerje në 1853, 1854, 1857. Përpara se të bëhëj kryeministër ai qeverisi Kretën për disa vjet duke vendosur paqen dhe qetësinë atje. Ai qe ministër disa herë, derisa u bë kryeministër i perandorisë.

36 – Mehmet Ferit Pashë Vlora

Ishte kryeministër në vitet 1902-1908 dhe ka lindur në Janinë, pasi la postin e kryeministrit u bë kryetar senati dhe ministër i brendshëm.

37 – Mirsili Said Halim Pasha

Ishte nipi i Mehmetit të Kavallës. Ai u bë senator dhe më pas kryetar i Senatit në 1912, ministër i brendshëm, dhe kryeministër në vitet 1913-1917.

38 – Ahmet Izet Pasha

Me origjinë nga Manastiri, qe kryeministër në vitin 1918.

39 – Demat Ferit Pasha

Ishte kryeministri i fundit i perandorisë osmane në 1919-1920.

Shqiptarët qeverisën perandorinë osmane si kryeministra, për një periudhë prej afro 150 vjetësh. Kryeministrat shqiptarë i dhanë osmanëve Anadollin, Konstandinopojën, Irakun, Jemenin, Egjiptin, Algjerinë, Libinë, Arabinë, Sirinë, Hungarinë, Krimenë, Kretën etj. Pra, me punën dhe mendjen e shqiptarëve, u ngrit perandoria osmane. Ky është një fakt që pranohet nga vetë turqit dhe historianët që studiojnë këtë periudhë të historisë. Gjatë shekullit të 18-19, nuk ka pasur shumë shqiptarë në rangun e kryeministrit dhe shihet që perandoria pati disfata të tmerrshme që vunë në pikëpyetje ekzistencën e saj. Po të mos ishte për disa shtete perëndimore të cilat donin ta mbanin për kundrapeshë ndaj Rusisë, patjetër që do të kishte rënë. këto 2 shekuj shqiptarët nuk ishin pa pushtet, por kishin fituar pavarësinë nga sulltani, dhe qeverisnin për llogari të vet në disa shtete, si në Arabi, Siri, Egjipt etj./burimi: Gazeta Votra/

----------


## Xhemis

Emine Gülbahar Hatun: Her Majesty Emîne Kül-Bahār Khātûn or Gül-Bahār Khātûn I was the first wife of Ottoman Sultan Mehmed II, and Vâlidā Khātûn to the Ottoman Sultan Bayezid II Khan for eleven years from 1481 until 1492.
born in 1432 (581 years ago) in Albania 

http://www.omnilexica.com/?q=Emine+G%C3%BClbahar+Hatun

----------


## iliria e para

Ja dhe nje dokumentar per ketqe shkruan ketu...

----------


## Xhemis

Iliria ti dikur ke postuar ne forum nje foto te nje vajze te masakruar me kryq ne goje, a mund te me japesh linkun se ku e ke marre ate foto se mua me rezulton e fallsifikuar dhe eshte bere qellimisht.Sa per postin tend lart shkodren ia dorezuan Venedikasit e Papes osmaneve.

----------


## Gentian_gr

Kopilat e kopilave te gjithe ata qe paskan kontribuar per qeverite otomane! :ngerdheshje: 

Historia ne nje lloj forme perseritet,e jo larg ben krahasimin,,,,,,,,,,,!!

Valle te njejtin rol bejne e keta sot??
Vjen Erdogan ne Kosove  e thote Kosova eshte Turqi e Turqia Kosove!
Del ministri serb e proteston duke anulluar viziten ne Turqi!
S'vonon prof,akademiku Davutoglou e thote,,,,,!
Jo!
Ne duam marredhenie te mira me Serbine!
Sikur po thosh.

Kosova eshte Serbi,packa se qeshin si palaco Thac e Rame :i ngrysur: 

Ata qe paskan qeveris ne kohe te otomanit,,,atehre me duket se u paskan peshuar ,,,,,,,,,, me shume se keta tashme ketu! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhemis

> Kopilat e kopilave te gjithe ata qe paskan kontribuar per qeverite otomane!
> 
> Historia ne nje lloj forme perseritet,e jo larg ben krahasimin,,,,,,,,,,,!!
> 
> Valle te njejtin rol bejne e keta sot??
> Vjen Erdogan ne Kosove  e thote Kosova eshte Turqi e Turqia Kosove!
> Del ministri serb e proteston duke anulluar viziten ne Turqi!
> S'vonon prof,akademiku Davutoglou e thote,,,,,!
> Jo!
> ...


Vete Skenderbeu ka qene sanxhakbej ne tokat serbe.Ajo qe kane pasur shqiptaret e asaj kohe eshte se kane pasur poste shume te larta.Imagjino kryevezir dmth kryeminister i perandorise me te madhe se kohes, si me qene sot sekretari i Komuniteti Europian,sekretari i Natos apo sekretar shtetit te Amerikes meqe ismail Kadareja thote ne nje shkrim te tij se Perandoria Osmane eshte Shtetet e Bashkuara te mesjetes.E rendesishme turqit e sotem dhe Osmanet e djeshmes ndryshojne shume.Keto te sotmit duan te behen te medhenj si ato, por nuk mendojne te copetojne Shqiperine , nuk kane pretendime territoriale e as ligje lufte me Shqiperine, nuk kane bere pengese per futjen ne Nato e as na kane bere presion me nderruar Kombesine apo te paguajne njerez qe te martohen me grate shqiptare.Duam apo sduam ne pavarsisht historise komuniste te shkruar ne shqiptaret e kemi manaxhuar perandorine Osmane prandaj kemi qene dhe te privelegjuar tek ajo, le te dalin greket dhe serbet dhe le te nxjerrin se cfare postesh kane pasur ne perandori kur dhe ato kane qene pjese e saj.Duke manazhu Perandorine ne kemi manaxhuar dhe Greqine e Serbine, kujto ketu Ali Pashe Tepelenen qe i kishte greket sherbetore e yzmeqare, pavarsisht konflikteve me sulltanin ama popujt e tjere skane guzuar te bejne gek mek me shqiptaret.Kurse sot jemi ne Nato po greket thojne duam Himaren, Vorio Epirin, Serbet Mitrovicen.

----------


## KNFC

Po Po ... vertet kemi pasur poste ... Turku pasi na pushtoi e sakatoi,edhe ato pak gjera te mira qe mund te kishim apo ata njerez qe kishin merita , i merrte per veten e tij ... kurse masen e madhe te popullit tone,99% i linte te vuanin nen pushtim,disa te paguanin taksa,disa te shkonin ne lufte per turkun,disa te paguanin taksen e gjakut,te gjitheve u privonte mundesine te shkolloheshin ne gjuhen shqipe ... u ndalonte te permendnin emrin e udheheqesit me shquar shqiptar Gjergj Kastriotit ... etj etj etj ... 

Shqiptaret e pushtuar nuk kane asnje ndryshim nga greket apo serbet e pushtuar ... bile me keq ... shume u larguan jashte Shqiperise ... shume turq erdhen ketu ... nga rrjedhin dhe turqelinjte neper breza ... dhe qe luajten dhe luajne rol te rendesishem ne humbjen e vlerave kombetare te popullit tone ... ne nje fare menyre ne jemi populli me pasoja me te renda nga pushtimi turk !!!


Ali PAsha qe merret si shembull aq shqiptar patriot ishte, sa snjehere nuk beri asnje perpjekje sado te vogel per pavaresine e Shqiperise !!! Njerez te tille jane pjese e historise sone ... por nuk jane pjese e krenarise se kombit tone,pasi asnjehere nuk kane bere ndonje te mire per Shqiperine !!!


Pushtimi turk erdhi ne Shqiperi me dhune ... te paret tane u vrane e u prene per te mos u pushtuar ... pas pushtimit u vrane e u debuan nga keto toka ... nuk besoj se nje pasardhes i shqipetareve autoktone mund te ndjeje ndonje dashamiresi per turqit ... pavaresisht se mund te kete pasur funksionare shqiptare ne administraten Osmane ...

Greket dhe serbet vertet nuk na preknin sa kohe ishin nen turkun ... por ishte pikerisht ai turk qe kur nuk na mbajti dot me nen pushtim na shiti ne serbe e greke ... madje na la aq te prapambetur e te percare pas 500 vjet pushtim sa nuk ishim as te zotet te mbroheshim  ... dhe gjithe kete e  kishte nga urrejtja e madhe qe kishte per racen e Arbrit !!!

----------


## Xhemis

TIMARLINJTË E KRISHTERË NË SHQIPËRI NË SHEKULLIN E XV-TË 

(sipas një regjistri Osman të timarëve)

Nga Halil Inalçik, botuar revista perpjekja


Gjatë ekzistencës së saj për gjashtë shekuj,Perandoria Osmane ka lene me miliona dokumenta zyrtare ; një pjesë e madhe e tyre gjënden sot në Arkivat Kombëtare Turke
Në varësi të Kryeministrisë (Babbakanlik Arpiv Umum Mùdùrlùdù).Aktualisht është duke u bërë klasifikimi I tyre. Dokumentat që I përkasin para shekullit XVI janë në numër të kufizuar, disa akte vakëfesh dhe mùlkname , si dhe dy ose tri fragmentesh fletoresh; ka pak mundësi, që pasi klasifikimi të përfundojë, numri I këtyre dokumentave të hershëm të shtohet në mënyrë të konsiderueshme. Ndërmjet këtyre të fundit, një fletore regjistri timaresh, që daton vitin 835 të Hixhrit (1431/1432) është tani për tani më I rëndësishmi dhe më I pasuri në përmbajtje. Rëndësia e kësaj fletore prej 15 fletësh, që ruhet në thesarin e perandorisë, duket e qartë pot ë kemi parasysh se vetë kronikat e kësaj periudhe janë hartuar me një vonesë të madhe përsa I perket fakteve që ato përmendin2. Kjo fletore është një burim me rëndësi të dorës së parë, jo vetëm përsa I përket çështjeve të administratës dhe për regjistrimin e timarit para 1453, por edhe për faktin se na ndihmon të mësojmë shumë çështje që kanë mbetur të panjohura në lidhje me pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Osmanët. Dispozitat që gjejmë aty lidhur me timarlinjtë e krishterë vlen gjithashtu tu kushtohet vëmëndje. Në artikulin e tanishëm kemi për qëllim të sqarojmë këtë çështje të fundit3.

Kjo fletore e hartuar, siç e theksuam, më 835 të Hixhrit me urdhër të Sulltan Murati II, nga Umer Bej, bir I Suraxha Pashait4, tregon timaret e Sanxhakut të Arvanid5, si dhe aktet e ndryshme zyrtare që kanë nxjerrë për këto timare deri më 859 H (1454/1455). Sipas kësaj fletoreje , Sanxhaku I Arvanidit përfshin në këtë datë të gjithë Shqipërinë jugperëndimore, nga Kruja (Akçahisar) deri në Filat. Qytetet e sotme të Tiranës,Elbasanit ,Beratit ,Gjirokastrës janë brënda të kufijve të tij. 6 Bartësit të timareve të Arvanidit janë shpërndarë në këtë zonë. Në kohën kur është hartuar fletorja (1431/1432) 56 dhe 335 timaret që ndodheshin në Sanxhak u përkisnin të krishterëve, pra në përpjestim me 16%. Veç asaj, për të plotësuar nevojat e tyre një mitropolit dhe tre peshkopë kishin marrë secili nga një timar. Në qoftë se këtij numri I shtojmë nga një timar (skllevër të bejlerëve) si dhe muslimanët e zhvendosur nga Anadolli.
Timaret e krishtera ndaheshin si vijon: 17 në Belgrad (Berat), 11 në distiktin (vilajetin) e Pavlo Kurtikun (në jug të Tiranës), 7 në distriktin çartolos (krahinë midis Elbasanit, Beratit dhe Tomorricës), 7 në Akçahisar (Kruja), 5 në Iskrapar, 4 në Gjirokastër (Argirokastri), 4 në Kaninë, 3 në Këlcyrë, 3 në Tomorricë. Vetëm 24 timare nga ky numër nuk arrinin në 2000 aspra (mesatarja e timareve të sanxhakut). Po të shikojmë të gjitha timaret e tjera të përfshira në regjistër, mund të arrijmë në përfundimin se shkalla e të ardhurave në timaret e të krishtera është relativisht e lartë.
Një numër I rëndësishëm , nëntëmbëdhjetë, I këtyre timareve të krishtera mban shënimin  I vjetër (kadimi), të shoqëruar nga disa raste nga shënimi: ai e zotëron atë prej kohësh ose është në zotërim të tij me berat të Sulltanit që nuk është në jetë. Në disa prej tyre gjejmë të thuhet se I ati I zotëruesit, e kishte patur po ashtu timarin në kohën e Sulltanit të vdekur. Duke qënë se fletorja është hartuar në kohën e Muratit II, nuk ka dyshim se Sulltani I vdekur nuk mund të jetë veçse Mehmeti I. Prej këtej rrjedh se origjina e një pjese të timareve të krishtera I përket padyshim kohës së Mehmetit I; por ka mundësi që ato timare që quhen kadimi7 të jenë edhe më të vjetra dhe të shkojnë në kohën e Yildirim Bajazit. Sepse ne dimë që në Shqipëri, bejlerë të Bajazitit si Jakup Pasha dhe Hoca Firuz Pasha patën deklaruar, sipas burimit tonë, se të pafetë (të krishterët) ishin përjashtuar nga pagimi I taksave dhe në vënd të kësaj ata I kishin ngarkuar të ruanin kështjellat, prej nga mund të arrijmë në përfundimin se, qysh prej kësaj kohe osmanët kishin filluar të organizonin pushtimin tyre në Shipëri. Këto shënime janë në përputhje me të dhënat e burimeve historike që u referohen pushtimeve të para osmane në Shqipëri.


Është vështirë të pretendohet se pas betejës së Vjosës më 1385, administrate Osmane u vendos në Shqipëri. Por pas kësaj ndeshjeje, ku Balsha II gjeti vdekjen dhe ushtria e tij u shkatërrua, sundimtarët kryesorë shqiptarë duket se e njohën suzerenitetin e Sulltanit.8 Osmanët, besnikë të metodës së tyre të pushtimit, të cilët ato e zbatonin kudo gjetkë, u kënaqën edhe këtu me këtë sukses, si hap I parë. Sundimtarët e parë ruajnë pozitat e tyre, me kusht që të paguajnë haraçin,të dërgojnë fëmijër e tyre si peng në oborrin Osman dhe të vinin në dispozicion trupa ndihmëse. Në këtë mënyrë familjet më të njohura të vendit: Balshajt, Dukagjinët, Zakariajt, Muzakët, Zenebishët, Aranitët, Kastriotët e njohën Sulltanin Osman si suzerinin e tyre. Ne shikojmë se aty në vitin 1386, sundimtarët më të fuqishëm të Shqipërisë, Balshajt, pas disfatës së Vjosës njohin sovranitetin Osman dhe përpiqen ta përdorin këtë në grindjet e tyre me Banët e Bosnjës, rivalët e tyre të kahershëm9. Një tjetër e dhënë vlen të përmendet: sundimtari shqiptar Zaharia merr pjesë, si vassal në sulmin kundër Timurit.10
Megjithatë , Uc Bejleri komandantët e veprimeve luftarake) në Shkup dhe në Manastir kishin respect për këta sundimtar dhe përpiqeshin ta përgatisnin vendin për një pushtim të vërtetë. Për osmanët ky pushtim I vërtetë ishte baraz me vendosjen e regjimit të timareve në vend. Kështu shteti I vinte tokat realisht nën sundimin e tij dhe krijonte një klasë ushtarakësh pronarë tokash, të cilët ia detyronin të gjithë ekzistencën e tyre këtij shteti dhe formonin një rrjet qe shtriheshin deri në katundet më të largëta.
Pasi vihej në zbatim ky system, vendi bëhej thjeshtë një territor Osman. Shihet si kjo fazë e pushtimit u realizua nën mbretërimin Yildirim Bajaziti, në çdo rast në vitin 1391, fillimisht përgjatë luginave të Shqipërisë Jugore, që mund të arriheshin më lehtë dhe ishin më të përshtatshme për tu vendosur. Po ti besohet një pasazhi interesant të Chalcocondylae 11, osmanët dëbuan në kohën e Bajazitit I nga rrethinat e Gjirokastrës sundimtarët që ishin vendosur aty dhe përvetësuan këto toka. Më tej kjo qytezë u bë qëndra e një fushate të rëndësishme në të cilën mbështetej sundimi Osman në Shqipëri dhe prej nga u nisën pushtimet e mëvonshme12. Megjithë shpërbërjen e shtetit dhe grindjet e brëndshme që plasin pas disfatës së Ankarasë (1402), bejlerët osmanë në krye të aksioneve vazhduan me vendosmëri sulmet në Shqipëri. Pushtime tkëtu u përshpejtuan nën sundimin e Mehmetit I .. Krahas këtyre fakteve hapësira e timareve zgjerohej po ashtu. Një numër I madh timaresh të krishtera, origjina e të cilave është e kohës së Mehmetit I, janë të kësaj periudhe. Shikojmë po ashtu turq të ikur nga Anadolli të vendosen në Shqipëri si timarlinj (përpjestimi I këtyre timarlinjve ishte 30%)


Deri tani ne kemi vënë në dukje vetëm kohën e hyrjen së regjimit të timareve osmane në Shqipëri. Cila ishte origjina e këtyre timarlinjve të krishterë? Nuk është e vështirë tI përgjigjemi kësaj pytjeje pot ë marrim parasysh metodat osmane të pushtimit, si dhe kushtet historike dhe gjeografike të Shqipërisë. Përsa I përket çështjes së hegjemonisë dhe sovraniteit, shteti Osman që prej lindjes së tij nuk e ka lidhur veprimin e tij me parime fetare, racore dhe juridike. Në fillim të veprimit të tij, atij I mjaton të realizojë kushtet thelbësore të sundimit. Në Shqipëri shikojmë po ashtu të zbatohet gjërësisht kjo politikë realiste, që ka ndihmuar aq shumë në themelimin e Perandorisë.
Nga ana e tyre, kryezotërit feudalë, të hyrë në skenë përpara mbërritjes së osmanëve, përcaktuan me regjimin e tyre, situatën politike-shoqërore të Shqipërisë. Ata ishin në konflikt me njëri-tjetrin dhe, rivalë siç ishin, u ekspozoheshin ndikimeve që vinin nga jasht, sidomos pas shtypjes më 1385 të Balshajve, të cilët donin të vendosnin hegjemoninë e tyre mbi të tjerët (ka qënë pikërisht njëri prej këtyre që I ftoi më 1385 osmanët të hynin në vend). Kujdesi më I madh I këtyre fisnikëve ishte, para së gjithash, të ruanin të drejtat e tyre të vjetra feudale në këto toka, d.m.th. nuk donin të humbisnin të ardhurat e tyre. Nën tysninë e vazhdueshme të trupave turke, ato e kanë pasur me gjithë qejf mbrojtjen e tyre që u siguronte këto të drejta. Disa prej këtyre feudalëve kanë braktisur krejt pronat e tyre kundrejt një pagese të dhënë nga Republika venedikase, e cila synonte të shtinte në dorë portet më të rëndësishme të zonës, ose kundrejt tokave që mund të merrin nga Mbretëria e Napolit13. Kështu që për tI nënshtuar mjaftonte që osmanët të ofronin po ato avantazhe. Madje disa rrethana të veçanta I detyronin osmanët të vepronin në këtë mënyrë. Shqipëria kishte në gjirin e saj fise të gatshme për kryengritje dhe grabitje, në këto vise malore me lugina e gryka të ngushta. Për më tepër,vendi kishte det dhe brigjet e Adriatikut u linin derën e hapur trazirave ose ndihmave që vinin nga Papa dhe shtetet italiane. Kjo gjëndje I shtynte padyshim osmanët të ndiqnin një politikë pajtimi. Madej zotërit feudalë shqiptar nuk kishin luftuar kundër osmanëve me radhët e bashkuara, siç kishin bërë bullgarët dhe serbët. Besohet se këto beteja u dhanë osmanëve rastin dhe mundësinë për të asgjësuar aristokracinë bullgare dhe serbe dhe për të përvetsuar pasuritë e tyre14, ndërsa në Shqipëri shteti Osman përballej me feudalë të një rëndësie minimale, të pavarur nga njëri-tjetri dhe të gatshëm për tu marrë me të veç e veç. Në këto rrethana zgjidhja më praktike ishte që këtyre zotërve feudalë tu jepej ajo që dëshironin, të lidheshin si timarlinj osmanë në krye të tokave që ata zotëronin prej kohësh15. Kur njihej sovraniteti I tij, shteti Osman nuk shikonte kurrfarë pengese që të pranonte këtë kompromis. Fakti që një numër I këtyre feudalëve ishin në pozitën e vasalit e lehtësonte asimilimin e tyre si spahinj timarlinj.


Ka qënë, pra, e mjaftueshme që ata të cilësoheshin si timar-eri (timarlinj) në regjimin e bërë për timaret. Në këtë mënyrë, zotërit feudalë shqiptarë të krishterë bëheshin spahinj me timare osmane, duke ruajtur pasuritë dhe fenë e tyre.
Në fletoren e regjistrimit që përmëndëm gjejmë të dhëna interesante që tregojnë se si zotër feudalë të krishterë në Shqipëri u futën në kuadrin e timareve osmane. Familja Pavlo Kurti tërheq një vëmëndje të veçantë. Së pari, shumë vite përpara 1431-it, një feudal I krishterë me emrin Pavlo Kurti zotëron një tokë të madhe në Sanxhakun e Arvanidit. Krahina ku ai gjëndej quhej district (vilajet) I Pavlo Kurtit, gjë që tregon se ky fisnik ka qënë në origjinë feudali vendas I krahinës. Sepse dimë që, në përgjithësi, osmanët u japing krahinave që njohin autoritetin e tyre emrin e feudalit vendas që I zotëronte ato në kohën e pushtimit dhe ai bëhej vasal I tyre. Pavlo Kurti, si komandant I spahijve të kësaj krahine, ka qënë dashur të quhet subash (nënprefekt) I vilajetit që mbante emrin e tij. Aty nga viti 1431, djali I tij Isa Bej I zuri vendin si subashi I distriktit të Pavlo Kurtit. Isa Bej kishte si timar 107 fshatra me 81.306 aspra (akçe). Ky timar i cili pas Isa beut iu dha një të quajturi Sinan bej, në Ramadan 841 (shkurt 1438), iu kthye në Shaban 848 (nëntor 1444) familjes Kurti, djalit të Isait, Hyseinit. Një djalë tjetër i Pavlo Kurtit, me emrin Mustafa, mori në Belgrad (Berat) një timar prej 9142 aspra. Ky është shëmbulli I një familjeje feudalësh të mëdhenj që hynë në kuadër të timareve osmane dhe që përqafuan islamizmin në brezin e dytë. Situate e familjes Karli (Ali, Andre, Muzhak), që zotëronte shumë timare në krahinën e Akçahisar është një shëmbull tjetër.
Zotërit feudalë shqiptarë më të rëndësishëm patën marrë në fillim, sipas shëmbullit të distriktit të Pavlo Kurtit, krahinat që iu lanë në zotërim, si timar dhe në formën e një distrikti që mbante emrin e tyre. Kështu në fletoren për të cilën bëhej fjalë lexojmë emrat e vilajeteve të Juvan, Zenebish, Balsha, Aranitid, Kondo Miho, Dhimitri Gionoma, Achtin, si dhe atë të komunës (nahije) së Bogdan Ripe. Distrikti I Arianitid përbënte padyshin krahinën e familjes së famshme Arianitëve, ai I Juvanit ishte krahina e Yuvan (Gjon) Kastrioti, I famëmadhit Skëndërbej. Fletoria e Arvanidit tregon se këto krahina kishin po ashtu fletoren e tyre të regjistrimit të timareve hartuar nga skribët osmane. Pas vitit 1431, datë në të cilën u hartua fletoria e Avanidit, ndoshta si pasojë e vdekjes së Juvanit (1443), distrikti I Juvanit iu dha si timar djalit të tij të famshëm Iskënderbej. Gergi (Gergj) Araniti që trashëgoi vendin e babait të tij Aranit Komnen, shkoi në Oborrin e Sulltanit dhe ndoshta mosplotësimi I dëshirave të tij ka qënë shkaku që, kur ai u kthye në Shqipëri, ngriti flamurin e revoltës (1432). Ne dimë se më vonë,Ali bej, nipi I Aranitit, kishte më 912 H (1506/1507) një tokë të madhe prej 34.457 aspra me fshatra që vareshin nga Kanina, Delvina, Gjirokastra dhe Belgradi (Berati). Në distriktin e Ashtinit, Jakupi, I biri I Ashtinit kishte po ashtu një timar të madh. Së fundi, fakti që disa timarlinj të krishterë morën timare të rëndësishme shpjegohet se ata ishin që më parë zotër feudalë, pronarë të njohur të mëdhenj tokash.
Për tI future sidomos feudalët e mëdhenj në strukturën e vet, shteti Osman nuk e përdorte vetëm sistemin e timareve. Sistemi i gulàmit ka luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm .
Dimë se në fillim të shekullit XV, feudalët shqiptarë më të rëndësishëm i dërgonin fëmijët ë tyre si peng në Oborrin e Sulltanit, ku ata rriteshin si osmanë të vërtetë. Atyre u jepeshin menjëhërë funksione të rëndësishme në ushtri dhe në administratën osmane. Jakup Bej, i biri i Teodor Muzakut, guvernator i Shqipërisë aty nga viti 1442 dhe një ndër komandantët më të shquar të mbretërimit të Muratit II, ishte njëri ndër ta. Djali i Gjin Zenebishit, të cilin ky e dërgoi në Oborrin Osman, u bë një bej osman me emrin Hamza. Një ndër bejlerët e forcave ushtarake të Muratit II, Izhak bej, guvernator në Shqipëri rridhte nga një familje shqiptare. Famëmadhi Skënderbej (Gjergj Kastrioti) ishte dërguar si peng në Oborr aty nga viti 1410. Ai i rritur në pallat, bashkë me nipin e tij Hamza bej, kryen funksione të larta në ushtrinë osmane. Këta bejlerë Jakup, Hamza, Izhak shërbyen po ashtu si guvernatorë osman në Shqipëri dhe kontribuan për përforcimin e sundimit osman në atdheun e tyre. Vlen të theksohet këtu fakti që të afërmit e krishterë të shqiptarëve në saraj morën timare. Për shembull, kur iu dha një timar Oliverit, nipit të Hamzait, çakirçi ba°i në Pallat, kjo lidhje familjare u vu në dukje veçanërisht. Maria, e ëma e çanìgìr Mustafa, mori një timar me berat të Muratit II. Jo vetëm të afërmit e krishterë të njerzve të Pallatit por edhe ata të bejlerëve, madje edhe të afërm të shqiptarëve që shërbenin si skribë kanë marrë timare, në sajë të këtyre lidhjeve familjare. Këta shqipëtarë që shërbenin në Oborr dhe në departamentet e shetit, pa dyshim nuk ishin të gjithë të lidhur me familjet e mëdha feudale. Fillimisht njerëz të bejlerëve, këta timarlinj përbënin një kategori të veçantë, që gëzonte tipare të tjera të sistemit të timareve.
Në të vërtetë, sistemi i gulàmeve e osmanizonte aristokracinë shqiptare. Sa për sistemin e timareve, ai nuk e ndryshoi vetëm emrin të parëve të hershëm të vendit. Në fakt, në krahinat e pushtuara, timari sillte një revolucion të vërtetë politik e social. Siç është thënë më lartë, në lidhje me Gjirokastrën, në disa krahina feudalët u dëbuan nga tokat e tyre. Perandoria Osmane nuk pranonte në gjirin e saj veçse ata që dëshironin të ishin të lidhur me të. Ishte po ashtu e natyrshme që feudalët të cilët i nënshtroheshin shtetit osman dhe që merrnin prej tij një timar, të respektonin rregullat që diktonte timari dhe ndodhte që ata shpesh të mos ruanin veçse një pjesë të pronës së tyre të paluajtshme. Lidhur me regjimin e tokave para timarit osman, fletorja nuk jep asnjë informacion me rëndësi. Megjihtatë, mund të hamendësojmë me mjaft siguri se feudalët ishin pronarë tokash të trashëguara dhe se fshatarët u paguanin shuma të caktuara për të drejtën e shfrytëzimit të tokave. Nuk ishte e vështirë që kjo situatë të adoptohej me sistemin e timareve. Kur kalohej në situatën e re, ndryshonte vetëm kjo: shteti përvetësonte të drejtën themelore të pronësisë mbi tokat. Në këtë mënyrë këta feudalë, që i nënshtroheshin më parë suzerenitetit- me lidhje mjaft të brishta- të mbretërve të Napolit, nën shtetin osman binin në pozitën e ushtarëve dhe ishin të detyruar tu bindeshin rregullave të sistemit të timareve në tokat që tani i kalonin në pronësi shtetit osman. Fisnikët e vegjël, interesat materiale të të cilëve ishin kështu të siguruara, nuk dilnin me humbje. Kurse feudalët e mëdhenj, padyshim, humbisnin shumë. Sulltani ishte në gjëndje ta ndryshonte situatën e tyre, të bënte timarlinj të tjerë në toka që nuk i kishin të tyret me trashëgimi. Feudalët e mëdhenj nuk mund të pajtoheshin gjithnjë me humbjen e të drejtave të tyre dhe për këtë arsye ngrinin krye kundër Perandorisë. Kryengritjet e pareshtura këtyre feudalëve të medhenj, që e gjakosën Shqipërinë gjatë shekullit XV,mund të shpjegohen,në fund të fundit, me faktin se qeveria e centralizuar e vendosur në vend nuk pajtohej me sistemin e mëparshëm feudal. Kryengritjet e Arianitëve dhe ajo e Skënderbeut kanë qënë pasojë e këtij tensioni.
Osmanët, që pas shumë përgjakjesh i shtypën këto kryengritje, kanë qënë të detyruar të vepronin kështu për të eleminuar feudalët e mëdhenj që nuk donin ti përshtateshin regjimit të ri, dhe të pranonin me të mirë sistemin e timareve. Në kryengritjen e Aranitit dhe të Skëndërbeut shohim që kanë marrë pjesë feudalët e mëdhenj, kurse familjet e spahinjve të krishterë, që kishin timare të vogla, duket se nuk kanë marrë pjesë sepse gati të gjithë kanë mbrojtur tokën e vet. Madje shohim se i famshmi Uc Bej (beu i fshatrave) Turahan Bej, i cili shtypi kryengritjen e madhe të nxitur nga Araniti (1432), i ka dhuruar një të quajuri Andronikos një fshat, për besnikërinë që tregoi gjatë kryengritjes. Pretendohej se disa timarlinj të krishterë kishin marrë pjesë në veprimet kundër shtetit, por kur u provua se kjo nuk ishte e vërtetë, atyre iu rikthyen timaret. Ndër këto, gjysma e timarit të Pavlit i qe dhënë më parë një muslimani nga Turhan Bej. Më vonë në maj 1449, beu i sanxhakut ia mori gjysmën tjetër duke thënë se ai ishte bashkuar me kryengritjen. Por dy vjet më vonë, timari iu kthye përsëri Pavlit. Kur u bë e ditur se katër timarlinj të krishterë kishin ikur në Aranitid, timari ityre iu dha një muslimani. Por kur doli se kjo nuk sihte e vërtetë timari iu rikthye atyre që e kishin (1454). Veç asaj, ka një numër timaresh të krishtera për të cilat nuk ka të dhëna të mëvonshme. Situata e këtyre timareve meukuf (të bllokuara) është e dyshimtë. A ishin këto të fundit më parë në zotërim të spahinjve të krishterë që kishin ngritur krye? Ne fletoren nuk ka asgjë që ta sqarojë këtë çështje. Feudalët e mëdhenj të hedhur në kryengritje mbështeteshin nga banorët e fiseve malore. Në fletore shikojmë të përmënden disa fshatra të maleve që ngritën krye dhe vranë ose i dëbuan spahinjtë e tyre. Gjithsesi është e sigurtë se shumica e timarlinjve i kanë ruajtur timaret e tyre.
Në Shqipëri, turqit nuk kanë ndjekur kurrë një politikë islamizimi dhe nuk janë bazuar kurrë në dallime fetare gjatë zbatimit të rregullave të timarit. Kjo shihej si në timaret e mëdha gjatë sundimit të Mehmetit I, ashtu edhe në ato të kohës së Muratit II dhe Mehmetit II, i mbiquajtur Pushtuesi. Edhe nën Mehmetin II, ka timare që i janë dhënë të krishterëve. Timari I një të krishteri mund tI jepej një muslimani dhe anasjelltas, timari I një muslimani mund tI jepej një të krishteri. Shëmbulli që vijon është veçanërisht interesant. Në dilstriktin e Belgradit (sot Berat) një timar I dhënë nën Mehmetin I një mitropoliti, iu dha nën Muratin II, imamit të kështjellës, më vonë iu mor përsëri këtij të fundit dhe iudha me berat (vendim) Sulltani një tjetri me emrin Angelos. Shikojmë, pra, që një timar, që I jepej një fetari musliman, I jepet një të krishteri. Shikojmë po ashti timare që zotëroheshin bashkarisht nga një musliman dhe një I krishterë. Madje të krishterët, në shumë raste, kishin lidhje familjare me muslimanët. Ka shumë timarlinj që një djalë e kanë të krishterë e tjetrin musliman. Natyrisht, ata jerojnë të gjithë në paqe dhe mirëkuptim. Lidhur me këtë nuk mund të mos përmëndet regjimi që do të zbatohet, një gjysëm shekulli më vonë, për feudalët e Bosnjës. C.Truhelka, që eka sqaruar këtë çështje, duke u bazuar në dokumentat e Raguzës, thotë: Ajo që thuhet se gjoja bogomilët e përqafuan në masë islamizmin nuk është veçse një legjendë. Nuk ka asnjë rast konkret në histori që të konvertimin e detyruar në fenë islame. Turqit kanë konfirmuar pa asnjë hezitim të drejtat e fisnikërisë që gjetën aty, dhe I lanë këta fisnikë si trashëgimtarë të pasurive të tyre; për këtë ata nuk shikonin nëse këta fisnikë kishin përqafuar fenë islame apo I kishin qëndruar besnikë fesë së tyre. Kjo politikë pajtuese, që është e kohës kur shteti Osman ishte shumë më I fortë, ka qënë zbatuar tërësisht në Shqipëri nën sundimin e Mehmetit I. Truhelka ka plotësisht të drejtë kur nënvizon ngjashmërinë e situatave në Bosnje dje në Shqipëri. Në këto dy vende islamizimi është bërë në të njëjtën mënyrë, në përputhje me politikën e përgjithshme të Shtetit Osman. Në të dy rastet, hyrja e aristokracisë locale në kuadrin e timarit Osman ka qënë shkaku kryesor në përqafimin e islamizmit, dhe konvertimi në fenë islame nuk ka qënë një kusht paraprak për të marrë një timar. Islamizimi ka qënë zhvilluar vetvetiu dhe pa ndonjë shtrëngim, është zhvilluar si një dukuri sociale. Sipas të dhënave të fletores, ka timarlinj që ruajnë fenë e prindërve të tyre gjatë dy brezave, ashtu siç ka patur raste të konvertimit në fenë islame në brezin e dytë. Të dhënat e nxjerra nga fletorja tregojnë se familjet e krishtera me timare përqafuan fenë e re, pa kurrëfarë shtrëngimi. Si u integruan në kuadër të shtetit pushtues, ato u konvertuan në fenë islame si pasojë e një asimilimi të ngadaltë kulturor dhe social. Aristokracia e vjetër indigjene u nda kështu nga masa e atyre që I nënshroheshin taksës së Haraçit  për të cilët haraçi ishte indifferent, me përjashtim të anës financiare  për tu bërë një ndër elementët përbërës në strukturën e shtetit. Ne shikojmë tani këto familje të mëdha të konvertohen në fenë islame e të vazhdojnë ekzistencën e tyre si familje spahinjsh osmanë. Pasi hodhi rrënjë në Shqipëri në klasën e timarlinjve vëndas, islamizimi u përhap patjetër gradualisht në popull.



Folëm për marrdhëniet e origjinës që ekzistonin midis timarlinje të krishterë shqiptarë dhe feudalëve të hershëm vendas. A mund ta përgjithësojmë këtë përfundim dhe të themi se ishte e njëjta gjë për të gjitha për këto timare që iu dhanë më vonë të krishterëve pa marrë parasysh origjinën e tyre?
Në përgjithësi, shteti Osman, duke u nisur sidomos nga interest e tij financiare, është përpjekur ta ruajë klasën prodhuese si pagues taksash (haracgùzàr àyà) dhe nuk lejoi kalimin e reàyà në klasëne ushtarakëve. Në të gjitha Kanùnnàme-të (kodet) gjejmë dispozita strikte për të siguruar respektimin e këtij parimi themelor. Vetëm se e dimë që në këtë klasë ushtarakësh nuk janë pranuar të futen veçse ata që I përkisnin administratës së vjetër dhe ushtrisë së vjetër, dhe kjo, me kusht që ata të mbeteshin besnikë të shtetit të ri. A mund të themi se hyrja e reàyà-ve në klasën e ushtarakëve ka që e ndaluar krejt?
Ajo që thamë më sipër nuk duhet të na bëj të biem në gabim që të besojmë që timaret ishin vetëm një e drejtë që u jepej familjeve të spahinjve dhe se ,për pasojë, këto ishin një klasë e mbyllur. Në përgjithësi, shteti u jepte, sipas disa rregullave, timare atyre që kishin marrë pjesë në veprimet luftarake, në zona kufitare si gònùllù (vulletare) dhe si garip yidit , në këtë mënyrë njerëz të origjinave të ndryshme kishin mundësi të hynin në klasën e timarlinjve. Por ka qënë sidomos sistemi I gùlàm-ëve ai që përbëntë burimin kryesor. Në kohë kur është hartuar fletorja, një përqindje e madhe e timarlinjve (20%) ishin të lidhur me faktin se ata ishin gùlàm-i mir, d.m.th. skllevër ose krijesa të bejlerëve. Pjesa më e madhe e kontigjentëve të këtyre skllevërve ishin padyshim shqiptarë, të zënë rob, në qoftë se , marrim parasysh se një ndër fushat kryesore të veprimit ishte atëherë Shqipëria.
Po kjo nuk do të thotë se u jepeshin timare reàyà-ve të krishterë. Fakti është se parimi në veprim këtu, parim sipas të cilit kërkohej që të bëje pjesë në klasën e spahinjve, dhe jo më shumë, është zbatuar njëlloj në të gjitha rastet. Këtu nuk e vëmë në dyshim marrjen e një timari mbi bazën e lidhjeve familjare. Në të vërtetë, dhëndrit ose bashkëshortit të ri të një gruaje të vet ë një spahiu, ose djalit të tij të adoptuar u jepej mundësia të merrnin një timar. Madje duket po ashtu se mjaftonte që të ishte I lidhur me një bej ose të ishte një krijesë e tij. Vërejmë në këtë mënyrë se katër të krishterë të lidhur me silahdarba°i Aleksi zotëronin një timar në destriktin e Beligradir (Beratit). Kështu lidhjet e këtij lloji kanë qënë në bazë të akordimit të timareve elementëve të krishterë. Ka mundësi që këto timare të ishin pak të rëndësishme. Së fundi, shikojmë që mund të bëheshin timarlinj të krishterë, që nuk kishin lidhje me këto familje të vjetra feudale, por që kishin kryer funksione publike. Kështu Dimo, një nënpunës që punonte si skrib, skribi Jorgji dhe të afërmit e tij kanë marrë timare në këtë mënyrë. Këta përbëjnë padyshim një grup të veçantë në klasën e timarlinjve. Veç asaj, shikojmë që një I krishterë me emrin Janko, që kishte shërbyer si artilier në kështjellën e Kaninës, të zotërojë një timar; me siguri ai e ka marrë këtë si shpërblim për punën e tij në një shërbim special.
Për pasojë,mund të themi se timare nuk u jepeshin drejtpërdrejtë reàyà të krishterë shqiptarë. Megjithatë, ka pasur raste kur reàyà të krishterë janë ngarkuar drejtpërdrejtë me shërbime të ushtrisë. Këta nuk janë timarlinj, por muàf ve mùsellem , d.m.th. të krishterë që kanë qënë të përjashtuar nga disa taksa me diplomë special të Sulltanit. Që në kohën e sundimit të Bajazitit I, ne gjejmë në Shqipëri nga këta të krishterë të perjashtuar nga taksat. Sipas fletores, në sanxhakun e Arvanidit kishte: 8 familje në Gjirokastër, 12 persona me familje të krishtere në distriktin (vilajetin) e Belgradit (Beratit), 40 persona në Skrapar, 125 familje në Akçahisan që hynin në këtë kategori. Këta janë të krishterë që I nënshtrohen haraçit: 1- që kanë treguar në një mënyrë të veçantë besnikërinë e tyre ndaj shtetit dhe që kanë qënë të ngarkuar me një shërbim të veçantë, 2- që janë përjashtuar gjithsej ose pjesërisht nga taksat. Për këtë sovrani ose bejlerbeu ose edhe beu I sanxhakut I ka dhënë një berat ose biti. Disa prej tyre janë caktuar të vihen në shërbim të rojeve të kështjellës. Regjistrat tregojnë qartë se këta muàf ve mùsellem kanë qënë fillimisht reàyà që I nënshtroheshin haraçit. Ndërsa në fshatin Kokinolisar që varej nga Gjirokastra, 8 shtëpi, sipas fletores, kanë qënë të spahinjve të hershëm të krishterë, të cilëve u ishin konfiskuar timaret. Më vonë kur banorët e këtij distrikti ngritën krye, këto familje I qëndruan besnike osmanëve, dhe kjo bëri që beu I sanxhakut tI përjshtonte ato nga haraçi. Këtu shikojmë që ata përjashtohen nga taksat, pasi kishin humbur timaret e tyre dhe u bënë reàyàtë thjeshtë. Ashtu si këta të fundit, të deklaruar muàf ve mùsellem, dyzet të krishterë të Skraparit u përjashtuan nga taksat për të njëjtën arsye. Në urdhëresat bùkùm për të krishterët muàf ve mùsellem, dhe urdhërin e bejlerbeut ose beut të sanxhakut (d.m.th. biti) shënohet se nga cilat taksa dhe në çfarë kushtesh përjashtohen këta të fundit. P.sh. 12 të pafe u deklaruan të çliruar nga taksat dhe kontributet e jashtzakonshme. Sipas fermanit, kur njëri prej këtyre vdiste, përjashtimi nga taksat nuk shtrihej në trashëgimtarët e tij, por çështja I përcillej Sulltanit. Përsa u përkiste familjeve të çliruara nga taksat të Akçahisarit (Krujës), ato nuk do të jenë të detyruar të paguajnë të dhjetën e prodhimit të arave të tyre, të drejtat e fituara nga vreshtat dhe prodhimi I zarzavateve; ato do tI nënshtrohen vetëm haraçit.
Si detyrim për përjashtimin e tyre nga taksat, këta të krishterë duhet të kryenin disa shërbime të karakterit ushtarak. 40 të krishterët e Skraparit, të përjashtuar nga taksat janë ngarkuar të ruajnë kështjellën, 125 familje të Akçahisarit të mbikqyrin kështjellën. Vetëm për 12 të krishterët e distriktit të Belgradit (Beratit) nuk ka të dhëna që të tregojnë se ato janë të detyruar të kryejnë ndonjë shërbim.
Në saj të këtij sistemi, shteti siguronte një varg përfitimesh; para së gjithash ai siguronte trupa që I nevojiteshin për ruajtjen e kështjellës në këtë zonë me shumë rreziqe,, çka I jepte mundësi të mos vinte në veprim forcat e tij ushtarake. Ky system kishte njëkohësisht të mirën që I lidhte këta të krishterë ngushtë me shtetin dhe të nxiste tek të tjerët dëshirën për të fituar po atao liri. Ka shumë mundësi që këta të krishterë të përjashtuar nga disa taksa kanë qënë shkak për organizimin e martallozëve dhe të armatolëve. Dimë se martallozët dhe armatolët janë ushtarë, shumica e të cilëve shërbenin si roje në kështjella; këta janë të krishterë të përjashtuar krejt ose pjesërisht nga taksat. Pozita e tyre ngjan krejt me atë të ushtarëve të krishterë, të përjashtuar nga taksat e përmendura më lart màf ve mùsellem.
Sipas L.Barbar, trupat e martallozëve duhet të jenë krijuar më 1421 nga Murati II. Por nga sa u shpjegua më sipër del se parimi themelor I kësaj organizate ka qënë në fuqi qysh në kohën e Bajazitit I (1389-1402). Madje në përgjithësi shikojmë që në vitet e par ate osmanët praktikën e përjashtimit të popullsive në n sundim kundrejt shërbimeve publike çfarëdo. Ushtarët e perjashtuar nga taksat që shohim në Shqipëri nuk janë gje tjetër veçse rrjedhojë e një parimi që ka qënë në fuqi që në kohën e themelit të shtetit Osman, dhe që ka qënë zbatuar në zona të reja, në përputhje me kushtet e reja. Trupat e krishtera të quajtura martolloz, të cilat I shohim 1571 në kështjellat gjatë bregdetit në Shqipëri, janë padyshim pasardhëse të atyre që u përmëndën më lart, cilado qoftë origjina e këtij emir. Në shekullin e XVI trupa të krishtera shqipëtare njihen me emrin armatol, të ngarkuara të ruajnë në grupe kompakte shtigjet e rëndësishme malore në Greqi. Evlija çelebi thotë se më 1670 kishte rojtarë të krishterë të fortesave të çliruara nga taksat në fortesën e Elbasanit, si dhe njëzet protozeroi mbi popullsinë e krishterë. Mund të themi pra se pas periudhës që po studiojmë numri I ushtarëve të krishterë të përjashtuar nga taksat u rrit në Shqipëri, në këtë vënd të varfër, gati për të ngritur krye, për të krijuar një ndër elementët kryesorë të organizimit të martollozëve dhe armatolëve. Fletorja tregon se në këtë kohë (1431), në Shqipëri, kishte gjithashtu trupa të krishtera me emrin voynuk. Sipas fletores ishin katër vëllezër voynuk dhe pesë yamak (ndihmës) të familjarëve të tyre, në fshatin Kracicë të varur nga Belgradi; një voynuk dhe pesë yamak, bijtë dhe familjarët e tyre, në fshatin Visani, dhe një voynuk dhe tre yamak në distriktin Visaçko.
Tek osmanët, voynuk-ët u organizuan për herë të parë nën sundimin e Muratit I nga bejlerbeu Timurtash. Organizimi I tyre, ashtu siç është paraqitur në fletoren e regjistrimit dhe Kanunnàmet I ngjan shumë atij të ushtarëve të përjashtuar nga taksat të rekrutuar midis popullsisë turko-muslimane (Yaya ve mùsellem), struktura dhe terminologjia e tyre janë të njëjta me këto të fundit. Nga kjo pikpamje vlen të theksohet fakti që termi yamak I përdorur në fletore , d.m.th. që prej 1431, u përdor po ashtu edhe në organizimin e yaya-ve dhe mùsellemë-ve. Nga ana tjetër, ne dimë se voynuk është emër I fisnikërisë së vogël serbë përpara ardhjes së osmanëve në atë vend. Në të njëjtën kohë me këtë emër, emir bashtina që u jepet pasurive të këtyre fisnikëve , vazhdon të ekzistojë nën osmanët dhe tregon tokat e zotëruara nga voynukët. Në çdo rast, osmanët, besnikë të mënyrës së tyre për tu future kudo, lanë në Shqipëri në vëndet e tyre voynukët e mbijetuar të epokës serbe, por duke I përshtatur ata për organizimin e tyre ushtarak. Këta janë ushtarakë të krishterë krahas timarlinjve të krishterë në Shqipërinë osmane të shekullit të XV.
Në përfundim të këtij studimi mund të konstatojmë pikat e mëposhtme:
1. Para së gjithash, duhet pranuar se shteti osman nuk përfaqësonte një sovranitet fetar ose racial. Ishte një shtet dinastik që përfaqësonte një autoritet qëndror.
2.	Sundimi Osman në Shqipëri nuk u vendos si një invasion që hidhte tej atë që ekzistonte më parë, por si një okupim që u pajtua me klasat dhe institucionet që ekzistonin më parë
3.	 Sovraniteti dhe administrate osmane në Shqipëri, në realitet, u vendosën atje nëpërmjet sistemit të timareve, që zuri vëndin e regjimit të zotërve feudalë që I nënshtroheshin haraçit.
4.	Timarlinjtë e krishterë janë product I këtyre rrethanave. Në këtë mënyrë, aristokracia e vjetër vendase u përfshi në kuadrin e timarit, për pasojë ajo u bë një shtresë e spahinjve timarlinj, por duke ruajtur fenë e vet.
5.	 Megjithatë, regjimi Osman I timareve me kalimin e kohës solli në Shqipëri një ndryshim të thellë e thelbësor të karakterit politik, social e kulturor. Toka u bë pronë e paluajtshme e shtetit pushtues. Aty u vendos një autoritet qëndror, feudalët e mëdhenj refraktarë u eleminuan pas një lufte të gjatë; islamizimi u përhap aty ngadalë.
6. Nuk është e vërtetë që feudalët u lanë në tikat e tyre me kusht që të mohonin fenë e tyre . përkundrazi, vetëm më bindje ata u integruan në kuadrin e timarit, dhe kjo ka qënë arsyeja që islamizmi mund të mbahej në këto anë.
7.	Nga ana tjetër, sistemi I gulàmëve ka kontribuar shumë në përfshirjen e vëndit në atdheun Osman.
8. Osmanët kanë përdorur edhe shtresën popullore të krishterë në shërbim ushtarak. Vëtem se, në përshtatje me rregullat e përgjithshme të sistemit të timareve, osmanët nuk pranuan ti fusnin në klasën e spahinjve timarlinj, por u kufizuan ti kënaqnin duke I përjashtuar nga disa taksa dhe tI bënin muàf ve mùsellem.
9.	Voynukët, të mbijetuarit e kohës së vjetër, u integruan gjithashtu në kuadrin ushtarak Osman.


Referenca

*Emeritus Prof. Halil Inalçik, lindur nw Stamboll mw 1916 wshtw njw nga historianwt mw tw mwdhenj turq. Aktualisht jep mwsim nw Universitetin e Bilkent nw Ankara, ku wshtw htemeluar edhe njw institute nw emrin e tij (HALIL INALCIK CENTER FOR OTTOMAN STUDIES). Ka dhwnw mwsim nw disa universitete tw Turqisw dhe tw SHBA. Wshtw autor i 7 librave dhe mbi 300 artikujve.1. Artikull I botuar nw revistwn austriake òsterreichischen staatsarchivs, vol.4, viti 1952, fq. 118-138.
2. Midis kwtyre kronikave tw hershme kohwn e Muratit II, ajo qw jep njw informacion kronologjik tw saktw wshtw padyshim, ajo e Oruçit (Edition F.Babinger, Hannover 1925); nw bibliotekwn Muradie tw Manisw. Ekziston njw ekzemplar i bukur i kwtij dorwshkrimi. Ne kemi ndwrmend tw botojmw sw shpejti njw Manàkibnàme qw ka mbetur e pa njohur deri mw sot, i titulluar Gazavàt-i Sultan bin Mehmed Han. (Shih Dil ve Tarih-Codrafya Fakùltesi Dergizi, VII (1949), nr.2)
3. Kjo fletore do tw botohet sw shpejti si botim i Shoqatws Turke tw Historisw. Lidhur me fletoret shih nw pwrgjithwsi òmer Lùtfi Barkan,Tùrkiyede Imparatorluk devirlerinin nùfus ve arazi Tahrirleri ve hakana mahsus defterler, Istambul Universitesi Iktisat Fakultesi Mecmuasi C.II, sayi 1-2 (1941). Barkan ka hartuar nw punimin e rwndwsishwm vijues, Kanunnamet qw janw nw krye tw fletoreve tw regjistrimit, Kanunnamenw e çdo sanxhaku: XV ve XVI inei asirlarda Osmanli Imparatorludunda Zirai Ekonominin hukuki ve mali esaslari, Kanunlar, Insambul 1945. Po ashtu,Fekete Lajos, Az Esztergon Sandszak 1570 Budapest 1943  Shoqata Turke e Historisw ka marrw pwrsipwr tw botojw njw seri fletoresh nga mw tipiket ndwrmjet fletoreve tw regjistrimit.

4.Shih foton 1.
5.Nw fletore osmanwt e pwrdorin me tw njwjtin kuptim Arnavut-ili dhe Arbanid sancadi
6.disa tw dhwna tw fletores tregojnw se fletore tw ngjashme janw bwrw pwr territoret e Yuvan-ili (Fletore e Arvanidit, fq.151b). Nw kwtw kohw Yuvan-ili ishte territory i Ivan Kastriotit. Nuk ka dyshim se edhe nw kwto treva kishte timarlinj tw krishterw. Por e nuk I kemi fletoret lidhur me kwta tw fundit.
7. Kadim kirk elli yila denilmez, kadim oldur ki evveli kimesne bilmiye (Kanunnàme e Sùlejman, MilliTetebular Mecmuasi, nr.1,fq.98)

8.Jorga. Gor, i, fq.261.
9.nw marshimin nw Bosnjw, feudali qw zotwronte forteswn e Iskanderit ishte vassal dhe taksapagues I Sulltanit (Nesri Cihannùmà, dorwshkrim; Saddedin, Taç-ùt-tevarih,fq.109). Nw kwtw kohw Gjergj Stazimiri, nip I Balshws II, sundonte nw Shkodwr (Gegaj, Abanie et Iinvasion torqueau XVe siècle, Paris 1937, fq.19). Diheshin rivalitetet dhe zwnkat e hershme tw Balshajve me Banwt e Bosnjws. Gjergj Strazimiri kerkoi ndihmwn e sulltanit pwr njw sulm nw Bosnjw; kjo kwrkesw u pranua dhe nw vitin 788 tw Hixhrit (1386) atij iu bashkua Lala Shahin. (Ne°I, Saddedin, I njwjti paragraf).
10.Gegaj, fq.23. Nuk kemi gjetur tw dhwna pwr kwtw nw burimet osmane.
11. L.Chalconcondylae. Historiarum demonstrations, ed. E.Darko, Budapest, 1923, T.II, fq.29.
12. Chalconcondylae, fq.27.


13.Gegaj, fq.11, 12, 14, 15, 20,etj.
14. Gjithsesi, nuk duhet dhwnw njw mendim kategorik pwr kwtw. Ka shumw mundwsi qw nw vwndet e tjera ballkanike disa prej bojarwve vwndas u otomanizuan dhe u asimiluan, duke hyrw nw regjimin e timarit.. Nw fletoren e Serbisw, Bosnjws dhe Thrakws, gjejmw ushtarw tw krishterw qw kanw timare.
15. vile her waren sie geneigt, sich mit den Tùrken, die fast ùberall ihre Verstecke Hatter, zu verstàndigen und so wenigstens einen Bruchteil ihres Besitzstandes und ihrer Geltung zu retten.(Jorga, GOR, fq.270).

----------


## Xhemis

kush ka mundesi ta perkthej kete 

Jakub Bua Shpata




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jakub_Bua_Shpata

----------


## Xhemis

Mund te themi me plot goje se Perandoria Osmane administrohej nga shqiptaret per shume kohe dhe ne shume fusha.Eshte e pafalshme ta quash perandorine Osmane si nje perandori ushtarake turke nderkohe qe ajo pak a shume ishte nje perandori qe brenda saj kishte shume kombe dhe etni.Nderto shqiptaret kishin rrolin me kryesor.Ismail Kadareja e ka quajtur perandorine Osmane si "Shtetet e bashkuara te Mesjetes".Shqiptaret ne ate kohe zoteronin ofiqe shume te larta ne rang hiearkie-Pothuajse mbi 40 vezire(kryeministra) shqiptare e komanduan ate perandori.Ndersa sot asnje shqiptar nuk e komnadon apo te kete ndonje rol te rendesishem ne Nato pervec forces ndihmuese ne misione paqeruajtese apo luftuese.Gabimi me i madh qe bejne sot eshte qe gjykojme per te shkuaren duke i nisur nga realiteti i sotem.Ndoshta po te jetonim ate kohe do te mendonim ndryshe.


**

*Mimar Sinani (1490 – 1588)*

Sinani ishte arkitekt gjatë Perandorinë Osmane i cili nuk filloi dizajnimin para moshës 50 vjeçare. Ai vdiq në moshën 85 vjeçare.
Ky arkitekt la në trashëgimi 364 vepra artistike dhe të gjithë artistët e renesancës Italiane mësuan nga ai. Gjermanët nuk sulmuan Stambollin gjatë luftës së Dytë Botërore nga frika e shkatërrimit të artit të tij të bukur.
Ndër veprat që i kanë rezistuar kohës dhe që njihen të projektuara e të ndërtuara nga dora e tij, janë 400 vepra mbrojtëse, ushtarake, 84 xhami të mëdha, 58 xhami të vogla (mexhite), 7 spitale, 22 mauzoleume, 17 strehe për të varfër, 5 rrjete të ujësjellësve, 8 ura, 20 hane, 48 hamme etj.
Ndër veprat madhore ndërtimore të papërsëritshme të tij janë: Xhamia “Sulejmanije”, e ndërtuar në Stamboll, përreth shtatë vitesh, të cilën ia kishte kushtuar Sulltan Sulejmanit; Xhamia “Shezade Mehmeti”, po në Stamboll dhe Xhamia “Selimije”, e ndërtuar në Edrene, të cilën ia kishte kushtuar Sellta Selimit etj.
Thuhet se para se të vdiste, kishte shqiptuar këto fjalë: “O Allah, Ti je dëshmitar se e tërë ajo që kam bërë është për hir Tëndin. O Allah, kërkojë nga Ti të më lejosh në xhenetin Tënd për të gjitha ato që kam bërë për Ty”.


*Sedefqar Mehmet Agai*

Është marrë nga Elbasani më 1562 dhe u bë nxënësi dhe asistenti i Koxha Mimar Sinanit. Bëri studime në Rumeli dhe Lindje të Mesme. Në vitet 1597–1598 ai ishte drejtor i përgjithshëm i krojeve të Stambollit, ku shërbeu 8 vjet. Më 1606 u bë kryearkitekt, ndërtoi dhe zbukuroi mjaft faltore dhe pallate. Kryevepra e tij është Xhamia e Sulltan Ahmetit (Xhamia Blu).




*Kasem Agai*

Ka lindur në fshatin Grëmsh, të krahinës së Tomoricës. Rininë e parë e kaloi në Berat. Pastaj i ati e dërgoi në Stamboll për studime profesionale. U bë asistent pranë Koxha Mimar Sinanit (të madh) dhe Sedefqar Mehmet Elbasanit. Duke u dalluar në punime arkitekturale, më 1595 u afirmua arkitekt i pallatit. Më 1622 u bë kryearkitekt. Ka ndërtuar Jeni Xhaminë (Xhaminë e re) të Stambollit dhe ka edhe shumë vepra të tjera.

----------


## Xhemis

Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 168876

*Letër nga arkitekt Sinani...*

Muri rrethues i një xhamie të ndërtuar nga arkitekti shqiptar Sinani, kish filluar të rrënohej si pasojë e vjetërimit dhe për këtë arsye merret përsipër restaurimi i tij.
Mjeshtërit që u caktuan për restaurimin nuk e kishin shumë të qartë mënyrën se si do të rindërtonin murin. Megjithatë vendosën të fillojnë punën duke hequr gurët. Pasi heqin disa nga gurët pykë ( që mbajnë harqet ) ndodh diçka e çuditshme.
Mes gurëve shohin të murosur një shishe të mbyllur mirë. Brenda saj ishte një letër e mbështjellë. E hapin dhe shohin se ish shkruar në gjuhën e vjetër osmane. Një njohës i asaj gjuhe ua përkthen. Letra ishte shkruar nga arkitekt Sinani. Në të thuhej:
"Ky mur e ka jetëgjatësinë rreth 400 vjet. Në ndërtimin e tij është përdorur një teknikë e veçantë. Kur të fillojë të rrënohet ju mund të mendoni ta rindërtoni. Duke marrë parasysh që pas 400 vitesh do të ketë ndryshuar teknika e ndërtimit, rindërtimi i këtij muri sipas origjinalit mund të jetë i vështirë. Prandaj për t'ju ndihmuar sadopak, po ju përshkruaj hapat që kam ndjekur gjatë ndërtimit..."
Dhe në vazhdim përshkruan vendin nga i ka marrë gurët, mënyrën e gdhendjes, radhën e vendosjes dhe detaje të tjera.
Nga kjo letër del dhe një herë në pah zotësia dhe mendjemprehtësia e mjeshtrit shqiptar. Që të linte këtë mesazh atij i duhej që; të njihte mirë llojin dhe jetëgjatësinë e gurëve, të gjente letër dhe bojë që të rezistonte 400 vjet, të parashikoje ndryshimin e teknikave të ndërtimit në shekuj dhe, mbi të gjitha, të mbartte përgjegjësinë për t'ia lënë veprën e tij edhe brezave pas 4 shekujsh.

----------


## Xhemis

Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 168879

Mehmet Isa

Sipas mendimit mbizotërues, thuhet se është me origjinë shqiptare. Nuk i dihet saktësisht data e lindjes, por as edhe e vdekjes. Dihet se është nga fshati Opar i Korçës. Është kryearkitekti i Taxh Mahallit në Indi. Mehmet Isai ishte asistent i arkitektit të madh, Mimar Sinanit. Thuhet se ka vdekur në burg i verbuar, por sipas një legjende . Varri i tij sot gjendet pranë Taxh Mahallit.

----------


## jarigas

> Mund te themi me plot goje se Perandoria Osmane administrohej nga shqiptaret per shume kohe dhe ne shume fusha.


Kur administrohej, kur luftonin kunder Gjergjit apo kur eheshin kryengritjet ne Ballkan kunder sulltanit??!



> Eshte e pafalshme ta quash perandorine Osmane si nje perandori ushtarake turke nderkohe qe ajo pak a shume ishte nje perandori qe brenda saj kishte shume kombe dhe etni.


C'lidhje ka multietniciteti me strukturen politike te nje perandorie??!
A ka perandori mono-etnike??!





> Nder to shqiptaret kishin rrolin me kryesor.


E ç'rol kishin, Xhemis, perveçse ate te sherbetorit dhe mete shtypurit ne tere perandorine?!



> Ismail Kadareja e ka quajtur perandorine Osmane si "Shtetet e bashkuara te Mesjetes".


Nje mendje e ndritur si ajoe Kadarese, nuk do te shkruante kurre nje gomarllek te tille!!
Por,le te mos shkojme larg, por mjafton qe te mendojme pakez se pse tere rilindasit me fe muslimane qe jetonin ne perandori, e quanin gjedhen turke si gjemen me te madhe qe ka kapluar ndonjehere ky popull!!
Ja se ç'shkruajne rilindasit:

*Kur bëre derr' dhe arinë,
Ç'deshe që bëre Turqinë?
Se të mos qenkej kjo farë,
bota do të vinte mbarë,
dhe do të lulëzonte,
Shqipëria do t'gëzonte. 
*




> Shqiptaret ne ate kohe zoteronin ofiqe shume te larta ne rang hiearkie-Pothuajse mbi 40 vezire(kryeministra) shqiptare e komanduan ate perandori.


Te ngaterrosh "komandimin"me "sherbimin", eshte vertet tipike e sahanlepiresve te Turqise!!
Meqe"komandonin" shqiptaret kete perandori, si s'bene asgje per kombin??!
As edhe nje shkolle, rruge, ujesjelles,spital, kanalizim, hamam, etj??!
Pse s'kishim nje ushtri shqiptare te administronte vendin,por na komandonin boshnjaket dhe jemenitet??!
Cfare pergjigjesh ka ençuria jote prej sahanlepiresi te Turqise, hoxhe efendi?!



> Ndoshta po te jetonim ate kohe do te mendonim ndryshe.


Halli eshte se ti mendon is te ishe turk!!

----------


## Xhemis

*Ismail Kadare: Perandoria otomane - janë Shtetet e Bashkuara të Mesjetës*

Bisedë nga Thierry Fabre
http://www.bksh.al/adlib/scripts/www...200648&LIMIT=0


*Ismail Kadare,* a jeni ai që mund t’ju quajmë mjë shkrimtar ballkanik? A përfaqëson Ballkani ndonjëgjë të veçantë për ju? 
Jam shkrimtar, por unë jam kundër etiketës përshkrimore ballkanike, skandinave ose jemenite.Unë mendoj se letërsia është diçka homogjene dhe unike në botë. Shkrimtarët formojnë nje familje shumë të bashkuar dhe shumë të ndryshme në të njëjtën kohë. Mendoj se unë i përkas kësaj familjeje.

A është ky rajon një hapësirë referimi për ju?
Sigurisht, vepra ime lindi në Ballkan dhe ndoshta nuk do të mund të ekzistonte pa të. Është një burim, po përtej tij, unë jam një shkrimtar. Shkrimtarët nuk kanë qenë pjesë të regjimeve dhe të partive.

Po Ballkani si një vend imagjinar, sa i rëndësishëm është për ju?
Ekziston një kontradiktë mes Ballkanit si realitet konkret dhe Ballkanit imagjinar, që është një tërësi shumë më e fuqishme.

Me këtë përfytyrim ushqeheni?
Mendoj se letërsia e madhe evropiane ka lindur në gadishullin ballkanik.

Për shembull, kë keni në mend?
Shkrimtarët e antikitetit. Është e vërtetë që ka pasur zbulime madhështore në botën para grekëve të lashtë, si krijimi i konceptit të skëterrës nga egjiptianët. Por mendoj se grekët, domethënë ballkanasit e lashtë, kanë zbuluar gjënë më të madhërishme në botë: brerjen e ndërgjegjes. Brerja e ndërgjegjes në botë është shfaqur goxha më vonë. Ka nja katër a pesë mijë vjet, jo më shumë... Pa këtë koncept, nuk do të kishte letërsi. Brerja e ndërgjegjes u zbulua nga dramaturgjia greke: besoj se ka ekzistuar edhe para Eskilit. Te Homeri nuk gjejmë mënyra konkrete, por të gjitha poemat homerike kanë lindur prej saj. Çfarë janë poemat homerike? Njëfarë faljeje karshi Trojës. Një poet grek i ka kënduar fajit të lashtë të grekëve për të larguar të keqen. Në këtë mënyrë, lindi letërsia klasike greke...

Në veprën tuaj, duket qartë një përngjasim i madh mes letërsisë suaj dhe asaj greke. Mos vallë përtej Ballkanit ka një dimension mesdhetar, që për ju është i vlefshëm?
Sigurisht, por të dyja janë tepër të ndërthurura. Është mëse e natyrshme.

A ka po kështu, dhe një dimension mysliman?
Jo mysliman, por një dimension perandorak: romak, bizantin dhe otoman njëkohësisht. Ky dimension perandorak ka filluar qysh tre mijë vjet me persët... Letërsia ka filloi në kohën e zhvendosjes së ushtrive të gadishullit ballkanik drejt Orientit; më pas ndodhi zhvendosja e ushtrive romake, bizantine, turke... Nga Perëndimi në Lindje dhe nga Lindja në Perëndim...

Shkrimtarët kanë pasqyruar kronikën... Ju flisni për perandori. Cili është vizioni juaj për perandorinë otomane? Çfarë është për ju? Një armik që deshi të shtypte Shqipërinë?
Shumë më e ndërlikuar se kaq. Nga pikëpamja letrare, mendoj se është perandoria më e bukur e njerëzimit. Është mjaft paradoksale, por mendoj se për letërsinë është një minierë ari. Nuk mund të gjejmë perandori tjetër aq të pasur në subjekte...

Po kështu, ju e keni vazhduar këtë linjë me Kasnecët e shiut dhe me personazhin e Skënderbeut... 
Jo vetëm unë. Kështu ka bërë edhe Kazanzaqis, Ivo Andriç gjithashtu. Nuk mund të imagjinohet kurrë vepra e tij pa këtë perandori...

Si e ka ushqyer perandoria otomane veprën tuaj?
Është një perandori shumë e kompletuar. Ajo përfshinte gjithë racat njerëzore, gjithë fetë, gjithë konfliktet, gjithë fatet. Ajo zotëronte mekanizmin më të përsosur burokratik të të gjitha kohërave. Në këtë perandori, ju mund të gjeni të gjitha perandoritë, përfshi dhe Rajhun e Tretë apo perandorinë sovjetike... Modelet janë të gjitha në perandorinë otomane. *Ishte si Shtetet e Bashkuara në Mesjetë*. Në këtë perandori shumë të errët e të tmerrshme, hera-herës, gjejmë po kështu shenja të një tolerance të madhe...

Për shembull, pas vitit 1492, kur çifutët u dëbuan nga Spanja, ata gjetën strehim në perandorinë otomane...
Jo vetëm çifutët... Perandoria otomane ndoqi një politikë nacionale, ndonjëherë shumë më inteligjente se të vendeve të tjera dhe perandorive të tjera...

Por me Shqipërinë marrëdhëniet kanë qenë shumë konfliktuale. Shqipëria doli kundër kësaj perandorie otomane...
Shqiptarët kanë pasur një marrëdhënie tepër të veçante me këtë perandori. Në fillim, përgjatë një shekulli, ka pasur një konflikt të përgjakshëm me Shqipërinë... Por pas kësaj, ata gjetën një lloj modus vivendi, sepse perandoria otomane e kuptoi më në fund shpirtin e shqiptarëve dhe në përgjithësi, të ballkanasve. Ajo kuptoi se mënyra e paqtimit ishte dhënia e privilegjeve...

Shumë shqiptarë u përfshinë në elitën e perandorisë otomane...
*Në përgjithësi, shqiptarët kanë qenë më të privilegjuarit..*. Çifutët dhe grekët po kështu, por jo si shqiptarët. Gjatë kësaj kohe, marrëdhëniet kanë qenë disi të dykuptimta.

Por kjo perandori ka lënë gjurmë, veçanërisht në islamizimin e një pjese jo të pakët të popullsisë...
Në fillim, gjithë shqiptarët kanë qenë të krishterë. Kanë qenë një nga popujt e krishterë më të lashtë, fill pas Italisë. Në fillim ka qenë katolik dhe më pas, nën ndikimin e Bizantit, një pjesë e Shqipërisë u bë ortodokse. Islami është më i vonë. Ka qenë një fenomen disi i përgjithshëm për gjithë Ballkanin... të krishterët që filluan të bëheshin myslimanë, përveç shqiptarëve, boshnjakëve, edhe grekët vetë... Kjo bëhej për arsye praktike, civile. Kjo nuk ishte pasojë e detyrimit apo e masakrave, siç e shohim shpeshherë në filma, por pasojë e arsyeve praktike, ekonomike, politike dhe shoqërore... Për shembull, po të doje një vend të rëndësishëm në kryeqytet, një nga kushtet ishte të ndërroje fenë. Nuk mund të bëheshe ministër po të ishe katolik a ortodoks... Shqiptarët e morën shumë lehtë këtë çështje në fillim. Në përgjithësi, princët dhe prijësit e tyre u konvertuan të parët. Ata ndërruan emrat e krishterë në emra myslimanë. Si të ishin duke luajtur komedi, duke menduar se kjo nuk ndryshonte asgjë.

Kjo marrëdhënie me qytetërimin islamik, a pati ndikim në Shqipëri në leximin e teksteve, në përfytyrime, në poezi?
Islami pati shumë pak ndikim në kulturën shqiptare. Ai ndikoi në jetën e përditshme në disa zakone, veshje, në disa zakone shtëpiake; në kuzhinë, në administratë. Por ama jo në letërsi.

Çfarë dini për kulturën arabe? A ka ndonjë të përbashkët mes jush?
Në Shqipëri, është shumë pak e njohur. Më tepër njoh letërsine perse. Për shembull, Omar Khajamin, i cili në Shqipëri ka qenë i përkthyer, fshehurazi, nga anglishtja. Në Shqipëri ka pasur një rrjedhë islamike, por që ka qenë shumë më e dobët krahasuar me letërsinë tradicionale të krishterë shqiptare. Kjo letërsi islamike, nga një anë, ishte dhe e prapambetur, thjesht me disa vjersha të vogla sentimentale, por jo më shumë...

A nuk keni dijeni për poezinë e madhe arabe, për vepra madhështore?
Te ne nuk janë përkthyer kurrë.

Me ç’kuptojmë, të krijohet përshtypja se përherë ka identitete të shumëfishtë. Së brendshmi jemi katolikë dhe nga jashtë myslimanë. Kemi përshtypjen se në universin ballkanik ka përherë lojëra personaliteti shumë të ndërlikuara, me shumë fytyra...
Kjo ndodh në të gjithë Ballkanin, sepse ne kemi ndryshuar dhe shumë herë realitet. Ja dhe një arsye për të cilën feja është e dobët në shumë zona ballkanike. Në Shqipëri ka tre fe. Kur një vend i vogël ka tre fe, ato dobësohen... Por gjëja e mirë është se nuk ka pasur armiqësira mes besimeve. Shqiptarët mbërritjen e islamit nuk e morën seriozisht. Dy fetë më të hershme u treguan shumë mikpritëse karshi fesë myslimane, pa bërë aspak bujë e skandal. Ato e pranuan.

A është pasojë e komunizmit fakti që filloi të shkatërrohej shpirti religjioz?
Jo, kjo ka ndodhur më parë. Nga ana e vet, feja myslimane u tregua shumë tolerante, që do të thotë se myslimanët shqiptarë nuk përfituan kurrë nga statusi i tyre.

A ju duket se ka përparuar ky realitet i shumëfishtë i Ballkanit, a shkon drejt përpjekjeve për t’u përgjithësuar?
Në shekullin XX, me daljen nga perandoria otomane, popujt ballkanikë u bënë shovinistë. Më parë, ata ishin më tolerantë, më shpirtgjerë, më të emancipuar. Por kjo nuk ndodhte ngase më parë ata kishin armik të përbashkët perandorinë otomane. Shqipëria ka qenë e qeverisur nga një pasha shqiptar. Kufijtë nuk kanë qenë shumë të saktë. Kishte shkëmbime ekonomike dhe kulturore më të natyrshme atëherë.

Po sot, a jemi vallë dëshmitarë të një regresi?
Mendoj se mbi të gjitha, ka interesa të klasave egoiste. Mes tyre ka një armiqësi të tmerrshme, mes popujve ballkanikë. Më parë, kjo nuk ekzistonte. Të gjithë e kanë nxitur urrejtjen në mënyrë artificiale.

A mendoni se do të dalë ndonjë gjë, duke pasur parasysh atë çka po ndodh sot, sidomos në Bosnje?
Mendoj se e keqja nuk është aq e rëndë sa u duk në fillim. Urrejtja nuk është e pamundur të mos zvogëlohet. Por mjafton vetëm që njëra nga palët të lëshojë pe e para... Ka shumë shembuj nga e kaluara. Në Shqipëri dhe në Ballkan në përgjithësi, të rinjtë e kanë harruar tashmë armiqësinë me Turqinë. Kjo armiqësi nuk ekziston më. Vështirë se mund të kthehet më. Turqit dominuan në Ballkan për gjashtë shekuj me radhë. Ishte një dominim shumë i ndërlikuar, nganjëherë tolerant, e herë të tjera i përgjakshëm, i tmerrshëm... Ata e kanë harruar. Kjo do të thotë se ata janë në gjendje të harrojnë, por për këtë duhet të drejtohen nga një forcë. Ky mund të jetë roli i intelektualëve ballkanas, me ndihmën e Evropës, natyrisht....

A prisni ndonjë gjë prej tyre, ndonjë mesazh?
Ka nevojë. Një shkrimtar shqiptar si unë mund të jetojë absolutisht edhe pa urrejtje. Në qoftë se shihni veprat e mia, do të vini re se urrejtja aty mohohet në mënyrë absolute. E keni lexuar, me sa më thoni, Kasnecët e shiut. Atë e kam shkruar njëzet e pesë vjet më parë. A keni gjetur aty gjurmë urrejtjeje? Personazhi kryesor është një pasha turk, armik i shqiptarëve. Këtë e kam përshkruar në mënyrë paqësore. Nuk ka qenë e përllogaritur kështu. Romanin tim të parë Kopshte të kujtimeve* e kam nisur në moshën njëzet e pesë vjeç. Ishte historia e një gjenerali që erdhi në Shqipëri, një armik zyrtar i Shqipërisë, një pushtues gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Edhe atë e kam përshkruar në të njëjtën mënyrë, pa urrejtje.

A mund të luajnë njerëzit e kulturuar të Ballkanit një rol drejtues? Keni qenë të pranishëm në ndonjë iniciativë?
Ajo që është më trishtuese është se intelektualët serbë janë mes përgjegjësve kryesorë për atë çka ndodhi në Ballkan.

Me të drejtë, është një luftë letrare, një epope e ngritur në madhështi që çon në fillimin e betejës, duke ndërsyer kryqin e ortodoksisë kundër islamit...
Mendoj se është një njollë e zezë në historinë e kulturës. Nuk dua të mbaj anën e kulturës së vendit tim, por në këtë pikë, kultura shqiptare është shumë superiore. Gjëra të tilla te ne nuk keni për të gjetur kurrë. Fatmirësisht... Nuk duhet harruar se ne kemi qenë në një situatë armiqësie me Jugosllavinë përgjatë 40 vjetëve. Gjurmë të tilla urrejtjeje nuk kam parë në letërsinë greke apo bullgare... Është mëse e mundur të ngremë një kulturë shumë të emancipuar, shumë njerëzore në këtë gadishull ballkanik. Më gëzoi shumë fakti që, kohët e fundit, shkrimtarë serbë e kanë kuptuar këtë më në fund.

A ka ndikuar në veprat tuaja ky shpërthim në Ballkan apo jeni përpjekur të izoloheni?
Shkrimtaria nuk ka të bëjë fare me këtë që thoni. Është një punë artistike.

Është një realitet që kapërcen kohën?
Është një realitet më vete.

Marrë nga revista “Qantara” - Cultures en mouvement, botim i Institutit të Botës Arabe 
* Titulli i botimit frëngjisht të “Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur” – shën. përkth.
Përktheu nga frëngjishtja: Norel ZAIMI


http://www.bksh.al/adlib/scripts/www...173751&LIMIT=0

----------


## Xhemis

Xhamia Zaganos Pasha e vitit 1461



Degjojme shpesh prej krishtereve qe thojne xhamia ne Shqiperi jane me emra Sulltanesh, nderkohe qe po ju sjelle disa raste ku xhamite ne Stamboll jane me emra shqiptaresh.



Xhamia e Shqiptarit Zaganos Pasha.Ajo ndodhet ne Balikesir

Ishte Shqiptari qe ndryshoi rrjedhen e historise.Ai ishte shkaku kryesor qe sulltan Mehmeti i II pushtoi Konstandinopojen.




> Ne nje pjese te librit "Ngritja dhe Renia e Perandorise Osmane" 
> 
> Kur sulltan Mehmeti Fatihu do pushtonte Konstandinopojen mbasi nje sere sulmesh dhe deshtimesh thirri keshilltaret e tij dhe i tha cfare mendoni, kemi kaq kohe dhe spo gjejme zgjidhje per ta marre ate qytet, sulme cdo dite por pa dobi, rruget detare dhe tokesore nuk po na e mundesojne.Te gjithe keshilltaret thane te terhiqemi prej luftes pervec shqiptarit me emrin Zagnush Pasha nje ish i krishtere i islamizuar.Ky mori te drejten e fjales dhe iu drejtua Sulltanit me nje intonacion shume burreror duke i treguar se morali i bizantineve ishte shume i ulet ne lufte, njerzit brenda qytetit ishin te demoralizuar dhe te frikesuar, nese do perpiqemi dhe pak besoj se do ta marrim qytetin.Mos harro i tha Aleksandrin e Madh.Sot eshte koha e kesaj Perandorie..Sulltan Mehmeti u habit nga ky mendim i Zognush Pashes dhe i la te gjithe mendimet e tjera e zgjodhi te vazhdoje rrugen.Me vone iu hap, dera e ndihmes se Zotit duke menduar qe ti kalojne anijet me ane te rreshires dhe drureve nga rruga tokesore duke i suprizuar bizantinet.

----------


## Ronierjoni

Mimar Sinani ishte armenas dhe jo shqiptar. Po te jete per mua dhe Leonardo Da Vincin e bej shqipëtar por ai prap nuk eshte.
Kjo nuk i heq asnje presje faktit qe ai eshte arkitekti i madh.




> Skedarët e Bashkëngjitur 168879
> 
> Mehmet Isa
> 
> Sipas mendimit mbizotërues, thuhet se është me origjinë shqiptare. Nuk i dihet saktësisht data e lindjes, por as edhe e vdekjes. Dihet se është nga fshati Opar i Korçës. Është kryearkitekti i Taxh Mahallit në Indi. Mehmet Isai ishte asistent i arkitektit të madh, Mimar Sinanit. Thuhet se ka vdekur në burg i verbuar, por sipas një legjende . Varri i tij sot gjendet pranë Taxh Mahallit.

----------


## Evian

Mimar Sinan, personaliteti me i madhe Shqiptar !

Xhemis,

A egziston ndonje liber ku veprat e tia jan te permbledhura ?

----------


## Ronierjoni

Mimar Sinani nuk ishte shqipëtar. E ngaterroni me Koca Sinan Pashen qe jetonte ne te njejten epoke dhe qe njihet si "Shqiptari i papërmbajtshëm".

----------


## Akuamarini

Armenet dhe greket kur nuk jane bere musliman, shqiptaret i ndrojne fete sikur rrobet!

----------

